# Seb hasn't come home :-(



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm distraught and can't help but think the worst  He snuck out the back with me when I went for a ciggie about 7 last night and he's still not home  he last ate about 5 ish and then went back out, curfew is 6:30 and him and Frank were both in before that time.

I've been out calling him since then, whistling, shaking treats at the back and front. I've walked around the block a few times at different times, shone a torch in driveways and under parked cars. I knocked on a few neighbours doors about 10 to 10 last night, they let me look in their gardens and sheds. If he was locked n somewhere everyone would know about it, he'd be shouting his head off. This is so unlike him. 

I've just put some warm clothes over my PJ's and I'm going back out for another look. 

I just need my little ginger man home. Please please come home Seb.


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

Hoping you hear him or find him hiding somewhere. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh no, hope he comes home very soon Sarah x


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

Sorry to hear that, hope he comes home soon.


----------



## Blue-BearUK (Aug 11, 2015)

Thinking of you xx Come home Seb xx stay postive xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh Sarah, I'm sorry your man has done a disappearing act on you  I bet you've been awake all night worrying. 

Sending huge amounts of come home vibes xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I've not slept all night, I feel sick. 

I've been walking the streets looking and calling again. I've popped into work to print off some posters, reported him lost with Petlog and used their Lost/Missing template. I'm going do a door drop when I get home. I'll also do the FB missing/found sites. 

Thank you all. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh Sarah, so sorry, hope Seb's going to be home very soon.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Little monkey - Archie does this every now & then and it's awful 

I bet he'll come home once it's light - he'll be having a party with all the 'night critters' 

(((hugs)))


----------



## ab1g41l (Jul 26, 2015)

Sending vibes to seb to get home safe and sound. Keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Hope his belly brings him home soon x 

What's the weather like? Heavy rain usually brings them home.

Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Matilda has done this to me on several occasions, I had to change her curfew to 16:00 cos she would disappear although she does try & whip out while I have a cig too. If you want me to share anything on facebook etc let me know xxx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Sarah I'm worried with you . I spend my Christmas wish on him come home to you safe and non the worse for wear . Come on seb it's getting light you dirty stop out x


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Keeping everything crossed for sebs safe return Sarah x


----------



## TeddyMum (Jul 26, 2014)

Hope he comes home soon xxx


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Topping up those "come home Seb" vibes. Please baby, mummy is worried x


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Come home naughty Seb! I hate it when Jumpy does this for even just a few hours  xx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Keeping everything crossed that he comes home soon. The weather is so mild hopefully he is just having fun and has lost track of time x


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Hope he is home with you soon


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Come home Seb! 

Keeping everything crossed (((hugs))) xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh heck Keep positive. It is an awful feeling and we all are here willing him home x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh Sarah, I do hope your darling ginger has the sense to come home soon. Gracie did it to me when she was about 4 weeks pregnant and I was beside myself - found her in the next door neighbour's garage. 
Thinking of you and hoping that Seb is back for his breakfast ((())) xxx


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Oh Sarah, I wish I could be there with you and help you look for him, I'm sure there are a few like yep that as well. I'm praying for his return and will say a special prayer for you at services this morning

Xxx.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you all. Still no sign  I've done the door drop on both sides of my road and been calling and shaking treats as I go. I've got vets at 9 with Ro for a weight check, I'll report him missing to them and give them a poster to put up. 

Hoping and praying he's home by the time I get back if not I'll do the roads either side of mine and the estate at the back. I'll do some posts on FB too. 

I feel so helpless and don't know what else to do.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh no, not good news to wake up to! It's very very mild here, I hope the weather is good where you are Sarah and that Seb is home soon for breakfast xx


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Could be he's locked in somewhere and he'll be found when people start unlocking their garages etc. X


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Oh Sarah I know how worried you must be, I have everything imaginable crossed that he will be back very soon xxx


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Topping up 'time to come home Seb vibes, right this minute please young man' and sending huge hugs to you Sarah xxxxx


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

oh no, so hoping the ginger man is home very soon, sounds like youre doing absolutely everything possible so hopefully someone will spot him or he will wander home of his own accord as though its perfectly normal to stay out all night and worry you silly.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

OMG Sarah I've just logged on and seen this,was reading through every post hoping for the word that the gorgeous ginger man was home.
Please come home Seb we are all worried about you xx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh bless him, sending all the positive get home safe vibes to Seb and hugs to you, it's so worrying when they don't come home, come on Seb come home!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm here hun - what can I do to help?


----------



## Cookies mum (Dec 10, 2014)

Seb, this is not the time of year to go walkabout! Come home soon please


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

hopefully just having a little adventure and worrying mummy and he will walk in soon , xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh Sarah I am sorry to read that Seb has gone missing. I am keeping everything crossed that he comes home soon. I wish I lived nearer you so I could help you. Big hugs for you. 

Viv xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awwww Hun I hope he soon comes trotting through that cat flap. He knows his territory well by now so I don't think he will be far away. Have you taken stuff out of your dirty laundry basket and hung up outside? You must be sick with worry I hope he's just on a little adventure somewhere nearby. huge hugs and homing vibes being sent. XXX


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh Sarah  Come on Seb you've had your fun, it's so mild out he's probably still out gallivanting. 
Everything crossed here for his safe return xx


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh no!  Please go home Seb!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

This is just awful  I hope he gets in soon. Can't imagine what your going through


----------



## Vienna1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Oh Sarah I'm so sorry you're going through more worry. We've got everything crossed that he's home now. Wish I was close so I could help you search. 

Come on Seb get that little ginger bum home to your mum she's worried


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Really hope he comes home safe. My Elsa dissappeared this summer, came back after 5 days very weak, we think was shut in somewhere. At least with the weather being cool he won't be sweltering somewhere like a greenhouse, and no news means good news, he's not at a vet somewhere.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

OMG, Seeing this has gone to the pit of my stomach. I so wish that I was close enough to be able to physically help you search.

I'm sure that he must be stuck somewhere. The only times that I have had cats go missing overnight one was shut in a garage ( the neighbours had gone away for the weekend) and the other was stuck up a tree.

Come on Seb , SHOUT LOUDLY so that your mum can hear you.

If there's anything that I can do at this distance please let me know .
xxxx


----------



## smiler84 (Feb 4, 2012)

fingers and paws crossed that he's home soon! x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I've called all local vets and no news is good news. No cats handed in. Left messages with rescues.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

She's found him. They're at the vets. She said he's making lots of noise and can't seem to walk.


----------



## LizzieandLoca (Jun 30, 2014)

Gosh, I hope he's ok. Positive vibes from me and the gang xx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

huckybuck said:


> She's found him. They're at the vets. She said he's making lots of noise and can't seem to walk.


Oh god I hope he's ok


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Praying that he's going to be ok.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> She's found him. They're at the vets. She said he's making lots of noise and can't seem to walk.


Thank you for letting us know HB, praying this special ginger man is going to be ok  xx


----------



## Blue-BearUK (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm so glad you've found it.
What have you been up to Seb! I really hope he's Ok xx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh my god poor Seb, sending all the love and positive vibes in the world to Seb and Sarah and praying he's going to be okay


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Oh god! Hope he is OK


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Glad Sarah has him, please please be ok Seb xxxxxx


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

So glad to hear he's been found. I hope he's going to be ok xxx sending lots of positive thoughts xxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Glad Seb's found but sorry something's happened. Praying he will be OK. Come on little man.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

They are giving him pain relief and X raying him. Think its his pelvis.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Thank you for letting us know HB,Please let him be okay xx


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Really hope he's ok. I'd prefer making lots of noise to silence to be honest, means he's got feeling, so painkillers and treatment possible, better than paralysis.
Thinking of you, and hoping vet can find his problem quickly.


----------



## Summ3rain (Jun 5, 2014)

Oh so glad he's been found but really hope he's ok! Sending prayers and hugs xx


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> They are giving him pain relief and X raying him. Think its his pelvis.


Elsa broke her pelvis I think 2 years ago now. Vet thought rta, but as we're so far from a road it's more likely she got kicked or rammed. She'sslso pushed her bladder out of place. 6 weeks cage rest, and she went back to hunting rabbits, so good prognosis even in elderly as long as nothing else. Crossing fingers will be OK.


----------



## Vienna1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Thank you for the update @huckybuck. Poor Seb praying he's ok. All fingers toes and paws crossed here for him.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Thank you HB for the update I'm so glad he's in the right place and getting meds and X-rays. Bless him.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

^ this.
Hope Sarah is ok too.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh no, this is awful! Poor Seb and Sarah. I'm guessing he was hit by a car, sending huge positive vibes. Please let him be OK


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

They think so - the leaflets paid off as she had a call from someone who thought he was in next doors garden. She went and got him and went straight to vets.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Poor soul, dread to think he's been there all night while she's been searching.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank god she's found him when she has it just goes to show that it pays off to get leaflets out ASAP

I am a sobbing wreck now between darling Seb and Jaime sending every good vibe possible that Seb will be ok xxxx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

@JaimeandBree me too! I started last night reading another poorly cat thread!  We need every little cat especially Seb atm to receive all of our love and positive vibes and get better and home before Xmas please xxx


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

Everything crossed for Seb! I'm so sorry this has happened what a nightmare. He's in the best place xxxxx


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh that's a shock poor little chap

Still he's in the right place I really hope he's going to be OK


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear Seb is injured, please let him be ok. Poor boy and poor Sarah too. Sending every positive vibe there is xx


----------



## Sasha's Dad (Sep 17, 2015)

Come on Seb get well soon, you don't want to miss Santa do you


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Absolutely devastated that Seb has been injured. If his paws weren't scuffed that at least is a good sign! I'm wondering if he got caught up somewhere and injured himself trying to escape. If he was in someone's back garden and is not able to walk how did he get there. I thinking positively now. Seb and @sarahecp sending you loads of hugs. xxx


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

oh no I hope seb will be ok , positive vibes for you seb and sarah xx


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks for the update HB. Keeping everything crossed Seb is OK.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

*fingers and paws crossed*


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

So glad he has been found, fingers and everything crossed he will be ok xx

These bloody cats like to put us through the mill!

(((Big hugs Sarah & Seb)))


----------



## smiler84 (Feb 4, 2012)

relieved he's been found but hoping that his injury is something minor or easily fixed.


----------



## Kittynanna (Feb 15, 2015)

Oh no what awful news.......bless him I'm sure he will be back to normal when he's all fixed up x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Just waiting for news. The vets X-ray was broken so he's going by ambulance to another one. He's had pain killers.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

thanks for updating @huckybuck, please give Sarah our love x


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> Just waiting for news. The vets X-ray was broken so he's going by ambulance to another one. He's had pain killers.


Thanks for the update HBThe waiting for news was getting to me so much that I thought that I'd n***ered my lappy in the rush to read your last post. Everything crossed for the gorgeous ginger man here.

((((((((((( Hugs ))))))))))) for @sarahecp and reassuring strokes for Seb.


----------



## Vienna1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Poor Sarah must be frantic with worry by now. Hope she's baring up and that someone is with her.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Thinking of you Seb n Sara. Hope he is ok. Glad he is safe with his mum xxxxx


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Just logged on from France. Hoping seb is OK. You can have my Christmas wish too!!!

((hugs))


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

She's with OH and is getting some toast down her. She'll update soon xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I hope Seb is okay. It does sound to me like he's been hit by a car. Sending loads of positive vibes for him to get better. I hope Sarah is ok too 

Viv xx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Come on seb . I'm so glad you've been found, bless that neighbour. Xxx


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

ohh Seb - glad he was found - got my fingers crossed for his results


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Everything crossed for your special ginger man, I am absolutely devastated for you Sarah xx


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sending love and good wishes for you and Seb @sarahecp *hugs* xxxxxx


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Poor boy, it's just such an unsafe world out there for cats these days  All paws crossed for his full recovery xxx


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

So glad Seb has been found! 
Really hoping it's nothing too serious, get well soon little man xx


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh lord - so pleased he's found and keeping everything crossed he's OK


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you all  xxx and thank you @huckybuck for contacting the vets and rescues and keeping everyone updated xxx

I'm still waiting for news from the vet.

Feeling soooo relieved that I found him, alive. I honestly didn't think that I would. Now I'm worried sick about him.

I was doing door to door again along my road when I got a phone call, lady said she'd got my poster and she was looking out her back window and could see something that looked like a ginger cat under the trampoline in her next door neighbours garden, she told me the house number, about 5-6 doors from mine, I ran down the road, she stayed in the phone, I knocked no answer, no car in drive, she said she shares the garden gate with the neighbour and it would be open. I got through and could see him, I called his name and he was meowing very loudly and trying to move but couldn't, he looked petrified. His tail and left side were covered in mud and he smelt like he'd wee'd himself.

I rang OH to tell him to open the front door, told he couldn't move, got home he had the cat carrier ready and off to the vets we went. I rang them and told them I was on my way but wasn't sure of his injuries. He was seen straight away, vet checked his tail and he had feeling in it, his claws were not scuffed and all the pain was coming from his pelvic area, vet thinks he's been hit by a car.

Their X-ray machine was out of order so they were going to transport him in their ambulance to another vet very close by for the X-rays and then back to our own surgery. They gave him methadone for pain relief and said they would call me once they were back with the X-ray results.

I'll update as soon as I have some news.

Thank you again everyone xxx


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh bless the poor little Ginger chap hope he is going to be ok.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

@sarahecp Keeping everything crossed for our Seb Hun and worrying with you! I hope all will be OK and he has no serious injuries. Will be looking in constantly for updates! please take care of yourself too. hugsXXX


----------



## ab1g41l (Jul 26, 2015)

Oh my goodness, been thinking of Seb all morning and came on to check this thread. So glad you found him. Crying reading the scared and dirty state he was in. Poor little man, sending healing vibes and lots of hugs for you. Such a stressful time. Praying for the best xxx


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh sarah im keeping my fingers crossed for good news from his xrays, i am pleased you found him although it must have been so scary to see him like that, im so sorry hes hurt, hes in the best place now though and im sure they are looking after him, i will be thinking if you both and sending lots of healing vibes xx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

You poor thing and poor poor Seb  thank you for the update and I really hope he is okay xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Oh Sarah I'm so sorry you and poor Seb are going through this horrible ordeal.I feel sick at the thought of him like this,god only knows how you must be feeling.
Thank goodness you found him and got him to the vets ,everything crossed here for good news once they know what they are dealing with.Good news that he has feeling in his tail that has to be a positive thing xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I've been checking this thread all day hoping for news, I'm so pleased you found him Sarah & it's got to be positive that he can feel his tail. Praying for more positive news as the day goes on, you both have my Christmas wish too. Stay strong & try not to think the worst xxx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

How awful but thank god that lady saw him and you were able to rush him straight down to the vets.
Praying that he's just bruised bless him.
Thinking of you xxx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

I am so sorry you are going through this Sarah  I really hope Seb gets on OK at the vets and all is ok. Sending lots of hugs and positive vibes xxx


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Keeping everything crossed for your baby. Hugs and purrs, thinking of you and Seb.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Sending our love and positivity and wishing Seb well. Hugs to you and your OH too xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you for the update on Seb, Sarah I am praying his X-rays come back clear and he is just bruised. I am here for you Hun. Sending prayers and more positive vibes for Seb. 

Viv xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

'Like' wasn't really right for your post but it must be such a relief to have found him. Everything crossed for Seb at the vets - hugs, purrs and healing wishes for your darling ginger boy xxxx ((())) 
Thank you HB for your updates


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Lots of love Sara Seb and Aunty HB who will be fretting. X


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Vet has called. My little ginger man has got a fractured pelvis. They X-rayed whole body and everything else ok. They have put him on fluids, more pain relief and anti Inflammatories. They want to monitor him in case nerve damage so he needs to wee and poo. They will re-X-ray again Monday morning, not sure whether they will operate or not, Pete their orthopaedic specialist will look at the X-rays on Monday and decide whether it needs plating or just cage rest.

Vet said they will call me later but I can phone when I want, so I'll give them a call later and they'll call me between 8-9 in the morning. I'll see how he is and I may go to visit him 

I'm going to pop to Morrisons to get a few bits, I'm going to get some flowers and a thank you card for the lovely lady


----------



## Vienna1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Oh sarah poor Seb, he's in the best place though and let's hope it's just cage rest he needs. I'm so thankful you found him so quickly and to the lady who cared enough to call you. Hugs to you both xx


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

That's actually pretty good news, organs escaped. Elsa broke her pelvis in 3 places, was pinned/plated and cage rest, went on to recover enough to carry on hunting bunnies. Get a little something for yourself too, you deserve it.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ok so a fractured pelvis can be dealt with hun and there are no other injuries which is good news. 
He is in a nice quiet place to rest for a day or so and let his body get over the shock and start to recover. 
I have every faith he will be ok. Fingers crossed he won't need an op and some rest will be all that's required. If he's on fliuds hopefully he will have a wee later. 

Looking forward to hearing how he is later. Try to have a sleep when you get back as you need the rest too so that you are 100% for when he comes home xxxxx


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ouch! Poor lad - fingers crossed for the pooping / weeing and also that the fracture will heal with rest 

(((hgus))) I can imagine what a stressful day it's been


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh poor Seb, I'm glad you know what you're dealing with now & nothing else has been damaged. Hopefully all he needs is a good rest & nothing else. Get that bladder & those bowels working Seb & make your mummy happy! I hope you can get a good nights sleep tonight Sarah now you know he's being looked after xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Thanks Sarah for updating us.
Could have been a lot worse ,hopefully once he feels more comfortable he will be able to poo and pee.
Loads of positive healing vibes on their way to the brave boy and hugs to you.
When you speak to the lady who phoned you I think you can tell her that members of Pet Forum would like to thank her for finding our special Ginger man xx


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

What a nightmare you've had - at least you know what you're dealing with now though and it does sound promising that he'll be fine in time - will keep my fingers crossed for Monday.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh bless his heart, it is a relief to have a diagnosis. I'm so glad you can call the vet and go and see him too! i hope you manage to have a rest too now. Sending hugs to you all xxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Just back from shopping and couldn't wait to see how Seb is doing. Hopefully, the worst is over and the results will be as good as they can be and all he needs is rest. Sorry you've had such a stressful time Sarah. Hugs to your brave boy. xx


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

sending love and purrs to you Sarah and to Seb, im so glad you found him but so sorry he's been hurt...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you for the update - keeping everything crossed that Seb makes a good recovery xxx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Thank you for updating us. Sending all our love to Seb and hoping he makes a full, speedy recovery xxx


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

He will be ok, I know it!!!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Healing vibes sent for Seb and hugs for you xx


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

So sorry to hear that lovely Seb is hurt. Healing vibes on beam for a full and fast recovery for him.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Fingers and paws crossed everything will be ok xx

((Hugs)) for you and OH xx


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Wishing Seb a speedy recovery Sarah. 
When I was in my early 20s I had a lovely girl called Treacle who was unfortunately hit by a car, she also fractured her pelvis. After a few weeks healing she went on to make a full recovery and was right as ninepence. 
Topping up the healing vibes to Seb xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Just got home and catching up. I agree with another poster, I think it's good news for Seb. 
A cat I had years ago was missing for 5 days before we found him injured with a broken pelvis but he made a full recovery and lived a long and happy life.
My previous cat Maddy had a 'shattered pelvis' after an argument with a car and that also fully healed.
I have every faith that Seb will be just fine. Sending a big hug to you huni xxx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Wow what a roller coaster ride this thread has taken me on. You did so well to find him so quickly and I am sure he will go on to make a full recovery.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you for the update Sarah. Please try and get some rest Seb is in the best place. I know how worried you are, but you are going to need your strength to look after Seb when he comes home. I am sending even more positive and healing vibes for your gorgeous boy. And massive hugs for you and your O/H.

Viv xx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm so relieved that Seb has no organ damage. Years ago my Monty ( RIP ) was hit by a car ( we assume ) . His pelvis was damaged but he lived a full and happy life for many more years.

Dyl and I send top quality healing vibes for Seb and love to the entire sarahecp family.


----------



## Blue-BearUK (Aug 11, 2015)

How awful for this to happen to you both. Wishing you a speedy recovery Seb xxxx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Poor little chap and poor you. I'm glad you found him, although injured. there's nothing worse than not knowing . Hugs and prayers for a full recovery.


----------



## Simons cats (Nov 4, 2014)

Sending hugs to you and to Seb. Hope he makes a recovery x


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

Just read the thread- wishing Seb a speedy recovery poor little man  what a nice lady to call and say she had spotted him, there's a lot of cruel people who wouldn't of! Xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Seb lots of bruise healing warmth coming down your way. Glad you are starting a recovery and we are willing you on to be up to mischief asap xxx


----------



## Peridot30 (Apr 24, 2015)

I agree with the others that a broken pelvis can be fixed. I'm glad there is no other injuries. Hopefully there is more good news on Monday. X


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Oh Sarah thank God you found him!!! 

Sending a huge santa sack of healing vibes for your little ginger man and a special hug to you xxx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

You must be dead on your feet sarah. I hope he's settled at the vets and they can let him home soon. Hopefully it will be just cage rest he needs. Time to look after yourself. Eat ,rest and snuggle x


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

What a nightmare you have both been going through. I hope Seb will soon make a full recovery. Put your feet up tonight and have a nice glass of wine, because when your little man comes home he will need you to be his full time nurse:Catxx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Just read this thread - poor Seb.  All of Moggy Towers is sending healing vibes his way and hoping he only needs cage rest to get him better.

I agree with Jill - a BIG glass of wine is in order for you, you totally deserve it. xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I am just so glad you found Seb when you did Hun, that lady who called you has no idea how much good karma has just been wished her way, and thank goodness it was so mild last night.

I am hoping and praying for our wee ginger man to be back to his usual mischievous self as soon as possible xxx


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Bless the lady who called you , all of our PF thanks to her , Seb and you have been on my mind all day @sarahecp (whilst I have been trying to be mums mind and do her shopping ) and I am so pleased he has been found but so sorry he has been hurt. I hope you get some reassurance from members mesages who have experienced this all with excellent recoveries , with rest and pain relief and the whole of pf sending Chritmas wishes for recovery and soothing healing smooches Seb will get better every day xxxx I wish I lived nearer and could give you a mahoosive hug , sending a virtual one and thankyou @huckybuck for all your updates xxx


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm so glad that the wee man is settled. Hopefully he will just need cage rest. He's settled at the vets, getting pain meds now it's time for you to look after yourself, eat, snooze and snuggle. You won't stop worrying I know but get some you time in

I think there have been so many tears shed over the wee poppet, mine included

Xxx.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you again everyone, all your messages, thoughts and vibes mean so much to me and of course to my little ginger man. Every time I read a new post to this thread I start blubbing. You are all so lovely and caring. xxxx 

Thank you to those who have had cats with the same or similar injuries, you have given me a lot of reasurrence that Seb will get through this and make a full recovery. I feel a lot more positive about things. He's young, a little fighter and will be determined to make a speedy recovery. 

I've showered and eaten and now trying to relax a bit, I missed a call from the vets when I was in the shower, they left a message to say he's comfortable but not had a wee or poo yet. They said they will call me in the morning, I did ring back though but it kept on ringing. 

I will let you know when I have any more news.


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

I spotted your post early this morning, but we've been busy with the zoo all day. I must admit that I went straight from page 2 to page 8 and then I had to go back to get all the details. I'm so glad you found him and it does sound as though he will be alright in due course. Please take care of yourself now, you must be absolutely shattered...


----------



## Bette (May 14, 2011)

I've only just come on and read this thread. My heart was in my mouth reading through it until I got to the part when you found him. Of course we don't want them to be injured at all in any way shape or form but I'm so relieved that it's sounding like something from which he can have a full recovery. Please do a wee and poo soon little Seb.Look after yourself too Sarah, it's such a stressful and worrying time but fingers crossed he'll soon be over the worst. Xx


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh Sarah! I am only just catching up! 

Poor Seb and poor you - I was reading this horrible dread thinking the worst, I am so happy you found him and he is now in the safe hands of the Vets. We are thinking of you guys 

Love Me Sheldon & Q


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh No, I'm so sorry to read this Sarah :-( I too went straight to the last page and cried with relief for you and your ginger man :-( Get well soon beautiful boy xxxxxxxx hug to you @sarahecp xxx


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Oh my goodness. I've not been on PF since early last night, I hadn't seen any of this.

Sarah, I'm so so sorry to hear lovely Seb has been injured, you must be so upset.

It's so lucky you got to him when you did, well done for getting the leaflets out so quickly.

I'll be thinking of you and Seb and keeping everything crossed.

Take care of yourself xxxxxx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Really pleased you found Seb but sorry he is hurt. Lots of positive vibes for both of you from Tipsy and me. Xx


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> Vet has called. My little ginger man has got a fractured pelvis. They X-rayed whole body and everything else ok. They have put him on fluids, more pain relief and anti Inflammatories. They want to monitor him in case nerve damage so he needs to wee and poo. They will re-X-ray again Monday morning, not sure whether they will operate or not, Pete their orthopaedic specialist will look at the X-rays on Monday and decide whether it needs plating or just cage rest.
> 
> Vet said they will call me later but I can phone when I want, so I'll give them a call later and they'll call me between 8-9 in the morning. I'll see how he is and I may go to visit him
> 
> I'm going to pop to Morrisons to get a few bits, I'm going to get some flowers and a thank you card for the lovely lady


Having been where you are all our thoughts are with you. We are all wishing Seb a speedy recovery and you an 'easy' ride. If it helps Rafferty recovered incredibly quickly from the pelvic injury.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Seb is one very lucky boy. You were on his case so quickly, it doesn't bear thinking about if you had just waited for him to turn up. I'm sure he'll be ok and soon back to his old self xx


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

sarahecp said:


> I've not slept all night, I feel sick.
> 
> I've been walking the streets looking and calling again. I've popped into work to print off some posters, reported him lost with Petlog and used their Lost/Missing template. I'm going do a door drop when I get home. I'll also do the FB missing/found sites.
> 
> Thank you all. I'll keep you updated.


You are doingall the right things


----------



## Kittynanna (Feb 15, 2015)

Just checking in for news, thinking of you all and your little soldier - he will be ok, poor love.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@sarahecp - I am very sorry to hear of poor Seb's injuries. I am so glad you found him so quickly!

Sending the gorgeous fellow masses of good wishes & healing thoughts and (((hugs))) to you.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Been out all day - thank goodness you knew it wasn't like him to go missing and went out to find him, and thank goodness for the lovely lady who did the right thing. And massive rep to Huckybuck for keeping everyone up-to-date.

And now, Seb, get well soon!


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

Blimey - day from hell for you, hope he recovers quickly
Newton displaced his pelvis a few years back, his recovery was quick (though felt like forever!) - normal levels of nonsense were resumed within a fortnight i think :Woot


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Get well soon Seb, hugs to you hun. xxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Hope dear Seb has had a good night and its better news today. xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Hope the gorgeous ginger boy has had a peaceful night,topping up the positive vibes to help him on his way to recovery xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Morning Sarah I just looked in to see if there was any news. I hope both you and Seb had a restful night. I hope Seb is feeling a little better today.

Viv xx


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

So sorry to hear that Seb was hit by a car  such a relief that you found him so quickly. I hope there is better news this morning. xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Topping up those PF vibes for Seb - hoping for good news this morning xx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hope seb had a settled night and has weed and pooped. Also hope you were able to get some sleep too. Xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Sending more healing vibes for Seb, hoping you got a good nights sleep, you must have been exhausted xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Morning all, thanks again for all your messages, it really does mean so much xxxx

A quick update as I'm going to see my little ginger man soon   I can't wait  

Vet called, he had a comfortable night and he's had a wee and a poo!   I'm soooooo happy, I cried on the phone to the vet! He hasn't eaten anything so I'm going to take some food with me. 

I will update when I'm back home. 

xxxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Wonderful news Sarah! Please give Seb a big kiss from me xxxx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

that's the best poop news ever . I'm so happy and relieved for you. I feel a happy dance is in order







Xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Great news ((())) hugs and purrs for your little ginger ninja xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Well done Seb. Hope he can get home assp. Xxx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

THAT is fantastic news! What a good boy, I can only imagine how excited you must be to see him, give him an extra big smooch from me  xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Yay!!!!


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> Morning all, thanks again for all your messages, it really does mean so much xxxx
> 
> A quick update as I'm going to see my little ginger man soon   I can't wait
> 
> ...


That is fantastic news!!! Xx


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Great news!!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Never been so happy to hear about cat pee/poo although to us IBD'ers it is not unusual .
So pleased that Seb has had a comfortable night and seems to be doing well.
Give the gorgeous lad a gentle hug from me.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh Hun that's the best news ever, made me get a lump in my throat.
Go give your ginger man a gentle hug and lots of kisses from us all on cat chat.


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Best poop news ever!!!
P&M send their special healing purrs for his speedy recovery.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Fantabulous news! :Shamefullyembarrased

Sending very gentle furry cuddles from me and my gang xxx


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Crikey - just catching up after a couple of days off getting kids home from different universities. So glad you found him, it just shows you have to be proactive when you lose a cat. Sending best wishes for a speedy recovery to Seb and hope he's back home with his human and furry family for Christmas.


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Jansheff said:


> Crikey - just catching up after a couple of days off getting kids home from different universities. So glad you found him, it just shows you have to be proactive when you lose a cat. Sending best wishes for a speedy recovery to Seb and hope he's back home with his human and furry family for Christmas.


Hope you have a lovely Christmas with all your family home where they belong. Do they still get stockings?


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh that is just wonderful!! I am so so pleased for you Sarah and pleased for Seb who must be feeling a bit better!  And you get to see him yay! Hugs for you both xxx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Brilliant news that Seb has been a pee/poo give him a gentle hug from me too please. Sending lots more healing and positive vibes for your gorgeous little man

Viv xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Yay!!! The best news ever!!!!

Give him a huge kiss from Aunty HB and hope he comes home on Monday xxx


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Aw Sarah, I just read this thread. I can't believe you have gone through soooo much in just over 24 hours. 

I am so happy you found Seb and he's done a pee and poo. Fingers crossed he can come home tomorrow and with rest and a lot of fuss, his pelvis will heal quickly.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Wee *and *poo, that's fabulous news   .

I laid awake till 2am wondering whether he'd _been .
_
Topping up those healing vibes before Dyl and I start our happy dance.

Yippee, Yabba dabba doo doo .


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

We are the only community that cheers pees and poos 

So happy to read your update, hopefully he will tuck into his grub you take him xx

Lots of healing vibes being sent and ((hugs)) for you all xx


----------



## Vienna1 (Apr 22, 2014)

I've had no internet all morning, and I finally got on to brilliant news. I can't even tell you how relieved I am for you Sarah. Big hugs to Seb, hopefully by now you will have seen him and both be feeling better for seeing each other.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Hurrah for pees and poos!!!! I'm so thrilled, onwards and upwards Seb my boy!!!  Xxxx


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ohhhh that's fantastic news! Well done Seb!!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Fantastic news! We love you Seb you will be all fixed to come home soon lovely boy! Kisses and hugs from your Auntie Soozi xxx


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Woohoo for poop!!!


----------



## Bette (May 14, 2011)

Wonderful news, I've been thinking about him and wondering how he was. Who'd have thought a whole forum of people could be so happy to hear news of a pee and poop!


----------



## Peridot30 (Apr 24, 2015)

Fantastic news!! I'm sure he will be pleased to see you! Give him and extra special hug from all of us! X

This is the reason we need a love button on here rather than just a like one!


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

aww great news , kisses and hugs from me fluff and fudge xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you everyone  xxxx

I was soooo pleased and happy I've seen my Seb   he was bright  he was pleased to see me and didn't stop purring from the moment I got there  I gave him lots of kisses and gentle strokes and even gave him a little brush that he loved  vet said I could stay as long as I wanted, I was there a couple of hours which was so lovely. I took him some food but he wasn't really interested.

Had a chat with the vet, he confirmed they will X-ray again tomorrow and he'll be seen by the orphopedic vet and the decision will come from him whether they will operate or not. So fingers crossed he doesn't need an op. Vet will call me later to update me on how he is. He was fine when I left and was starting to go to sleep.

I've been to buy a cage, want to get everything ready and be prepared in case he's home tomorrow. Everything crossed he is, I'm sure he'll feel a lot better being at home.

Seb said to thank you all for your lovely messages   xxxx


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

What a gorgeous boy Seb is. I'm so sorry you've gone through such a horrible time. 

Get well soon Seb x


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

He looks very comfortable there. Hope he can come home tomorrow.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Aww great news, he looks so thankful for all the help and knows how much you love him  xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh just look at him - he looks so relaxed and bright eyed hun. 
So pleased for both of you. I'm sure he'll be home tomorrow xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh bless him xxxx His eyes look lovely and bright :Cat


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Seb looks great! So pleased to hear he is coping. Fingers crossed for a positive outcome tomorrow. xx


----------



## MissPink (Mar 6, 2015)

Get well soon Seb. Hope you can come home tomorrow.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

He looks fab despite his skirmish. Lovely update and we are keeping up the positivity vibe up. X


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

He looks really well for saying he's been through the mill.
Fingers crossed he just needs cage rest xx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh beautiful boy Seb! He looks great considering what he's been through bless his little heart. I'm so glad you got to spend some time with him and really hope they let him come home tomorrow, fingers crossed for Seb! Xxx


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I may have cried just a little bit at the latest update with the photos


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Oh Seb you really are a gorgeous boy,even when you've had a rotten couple of days you still look handsome.
Paws crossed you are home tomorrow without any op needed.xx


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Been out since 8am visiting family, so I am just catching up....so thrilled you've been to see him and he is doing well. Fingers crossed it'll be just cage rest xx

Good luck beautiful boy, myself Milo and Suki send you lots of get well wishes and love xx ((hugs to you Sarah)) x


----------



## Peridot30 (Apr 24, 2015)

He looks relaxed and content lying there! Hoping and praying for even more good news tomorrow. Keep us posted x


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Aw bless - his poorly look is still beautiful x Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Awwww gorgeous Seb, it sounds like he really enjoyed your visit. Really hope you can bring him home tomorrow xx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh so happy to read that he has pooped and piddled!! And doesn't he look so good. Shining, bright, alert eyes are good to see.

All fingers & paws are crossed that you get him home tomorrow. xx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Bless him, what a poppet he is!  I am still so very very glad you were on his case so fast when he didn't come home at curfew, and you found him as quickly as you did. There is much to be thankful for.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Poor little love, even though he isn't well, he still looks gorgeous! Have everything crossed that you can bring him home tomorrow xx


----------



## Vienna1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Just see your update and pictures. He looks gorgeous and looks good to have been through such an ordeal. We have everything crossed that he wont need an operation and can come home to recover.


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

He is a handsome chap, isn't he? I have a real soft spot for gingers. Fingers crossed he will be able to come home tomorrow.


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Bless his little ginger socks , he looks bright eyed and relaxed ,, lovely that you were able to spend a couple of hours with him , mummy love is the best medicine xx paws & whiskers crossed for a good night for him and home where he belongs tomorrow, big hugs @sarahecp from me and gentle nose bumps from Oscar xx


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Just caught up with this. So glad you got Seb back and he is on the mend. 

Its amazing the response you get via leaflets. Poss vibes to the handsome Seb for a speedy recovery and a merry xmas to you and all the crew.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh bless him, he looks pretty well. Glad you got to spend so much time with him and hope he will be home with you by this time tomorrow.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Been away this weekend managed to catch up a little yesterday but catching up properly now. Poor Seb I hope he feels better soon he does look very bright and alert but does have the I want to come home look too. Fingers crossed no op is needed and you get your little man home tomorrow. Whenever Tipsy is out even an hour past her curfew I worry and people tell me I am being silly. This goes to show you should always follow your instinct the fact that you were so fast with getting the posters in place meant he got the best treatment really quickly. Never again will I let people tell me I am being silly when I worry. Hugs to you all and hope he is home soon x


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

Just had time to have a little catch up. So glad you got to see him and that he's doing well, he looks comfortable and happy to see you! Fingers are crossed that he's home soon xxx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

What a special boy he is to cope so well with what has happened. Having you with him this afternoon must have comforted you both.

I too confess to shedding a few tears when I saw your pics.

Desperately hoping that he won't need an op and that he will be able to come home tomorrow.

Dyl and I send our love to you @sarahecp and to Seb.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I am glad you got to see Seb. Fingers crossed he will be able to come home with you tomorrow. He is looking quite bright and alert bless him. More healing and positive vibes coming Seb's way 

Viv xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Never in a long time have I cried as much as I have this weekend the pics of our darling Seb set me off all over again, I'm so pleased to see him looking so bright eyed and alert considering what he has been through xxxxx


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh Sarah, I've only just seen this ...
Sorry to hear about what happened to Seb but really glad you managed to find him quickly!
Fingers crossed for tomorrow, hope he doesn't need an op and can come home.
Hugs for you all!


----------



## PBateman2 (Sep 3, 2011)

Bless him. Hope he's allowed home ASAP. Bet he was glad to see his mum.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I have absolutely not been blubbering all afternoon ￼ I think it brings home all the fears that I have when one of mine is late home. 

Get well soon sweet Seb xxx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Aww bless, what a horrible few days you have had. Sorry I have just seen this thread.

I am glad you found him quickly. Hoping the beautiful Seb makes a speedy recovery. 

So glad he has had a pee and a poop.

He looks amazing in the photographs considering he has had a nasty accident.

Big hugs to you Sarah. xxx


----------



## CarerQuie (Apr 23, 2015)

So pleased to have read through this thread and know that Seb has been found.

I hope he makes a good recovery. My previous cat, ZiZi sustained a fractured pelvis and went on to make a good recovery. I wish the same for your Seb.xx


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh I'm so happy to read this. He looks so happy to have you with him sounds like you have a lovely vetx


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

He looks really well  I'm so pleased he's beeen to the loo and hope he is back home very soon xxxx


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

So happy you've found him and he's looking so well, despite his ordeal. Fingers crossed he doesn't need an operation and can come home all the sooner!


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

I've just caught up with this thread and I'm so glad he's ok, he looks ever so bright today  sending lots and lots of healing vibes his way xxxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks again everyone   xxxx

I'm keeping everything crossed that I have very good news this morning and my Seb can home. I will update when I hear from the vet.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Hope all goes well today xx


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh Sarah I've just read all this..sending a truck load so positive vibes he can come home today and a big hug for you xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I hope all goes well today and Seb comes home xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I hope Seb can come home today Sarah. Topping up the positive and healing vibes. 

Viv xx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Just seen the thread. Poor cat! So glad you found him and his nine lives came to good use.
Fingers and paws crossed he would heal beautifully and would be just as handsome lovely boy as he always was.


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

Oh Sarah just seen this thread. Im so pleased to read that you found him and things are looking positive for Seb. I have everything crossed for you that you can bring him home today xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*Yo Cuz Iz sneaked on while mumz not lookin' Don't you takez the nonsense from de green manz ,just say "I'll be good sir,yes I'll sit in ze cage an' rest" 
Once you iz home we will have ze plan to keep you happyz.
Santa Pawz iz coming soon,you needz to be sorted to get your prezziez xx*


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I just looked in for an update. Fingers crossed all goes well and your gorgeous boy will come home today.

Viv xx


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I only just caught up with this thread...
Poor Seb, but how incredibly fortunate this lovely lady spotted him in the neighbours' garden and informed you. The woman deserves a medal, or at the very least she ought to be presented with one of the priceless PF pens as a token of gratitude from all of us Cat Chatters.
It is all very good news, under the circumstances, so let's hope cage rest will do the trick and he will be home for Christmas to be spoilt utterly rotten.

Hang on in there, Seb, and make sure your slaves get to take you home today.


----------



## hiwatt (Jan 3, 2014)

Poor wee man.
I logged in this morning to see if Seb had came home yet.I hope he's ok and is able to get home soon.


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

hope he is doing good today and is home soon xx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Just popped in hoping for news from the Vets. _Everything _* *crossed here that the handsome ginger man will be home today .

xxxx


----------



## Vienna1 (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm just checking in to see if there's any news of Seb coming home, fingers crossed it's today. xxx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Everything crossed Seb doesn't need an op and can come him today! He's a tough cookie bless him, doesn't look at all worse for wear xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Vet called to say Seb had a comfortable night and had a wee  they've upped his pain relief this morning as he seems in a bit of pain, still not eaten and would update me later. I then had another call to say there was a change of plan, their X-ray machine won't be fixed until tomorrow, the Ortho vet isn't happy using the other local vets machine as it isn't as good as theirs, so wants to wait until tomorrow afternoon to X-ray again and make his decision whether to operate or not. 

We agreed it would be a good idea to bring Seb home this evening to see if I can get him to eat and then take him back tomorrow afternoon to be X-rayed. So I'll be picking my little ginger man up about 5 when OH gets home from work, can't wait to have him home   Frank and Ro will be pleased too as they are both walking around looking for him. 

I was due to finish work on Wednesday for Christmas but have asked if I can finish today as Seb needs me at home and my boss has said that's ok   and I'll be at home until the new year.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh Sarah that's great news! I'm so so pleased for you and happy Seb gets to come home for a bit! I bet he will eat for you! Bless him! xxx


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

So glad to hear he can come home with you for tonight! I hope he decides to have some dinner for you xxx


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Sp pleased you can bring your wee ginger boy home this evening and hopefully he will eat some nosh for his mummy . All paws and whiskers crossed that he doesn't need an op. What a lovely boss you have such a releif for you , home now for Christmas with your boys all together xxx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

That's great news he can come home for tonight, hope the ginger man eats for you :Cat I don't know what pain relief they've given him but when Matilda was on opiate based pain relief she wasn't interested in food at all. How kind of your boss as well to let you finish early xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

So pleased that Seb can come home tonight and fingers crossed the X ray brings more good news tomorrow. Can't wait to see a pic of our little ginger man back at home, even though I know it will make me weep buckets again!xxx


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Aw it's nice you're having him at home for a bit. Hopefully he'll eat and will feel a bit stronger for tomorrow. Sending loads of vibes your way for tomorrow as well.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Such great news that you can bring him home this evening! Have everything crossed that the X-ray brings us some more good news tomorrow! Xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a lovely boss  Hope Seb is feeling up to eating when you get him home this evening :Cat


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Fantastic news, I really hope he will eat for you, even if you have to hand feed him! Come on Seb, tuck in boy! Keeping everything crossed for tomorrow's x-ray xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww Seb! this is brilliant news @sarahecp! He is most definitely better off at home! So pleased that work are fine with you having the time off! All we need now is an xray result to show that he won't need an op just cage rest and that would be the icing on the Christmas cake!







XXX


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Fantastic news that you'll have him home today, everything crossed that he doesn't the op!


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Great news. Hope all goes well for your lovely Ginger Boy xx


----------



## Peridot30 (Apr 24, 2015)

Oh that's great news, hopefully being at home he will be more relaxed and hopefully eat something.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Wonderful news that your little Gingerman can come home tonight. Paws crossed that being in his home environment, with his other furry buddies, will entice him to eat.

Good luck for tomorrow and hoping that no op will be needed. xx


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Brilliant news that you can take him home! I bet he'll be a lot happier with you.

Good luck with the x Ray too, I hope it's not too serious and something that's easy to fix x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

So pleased that Seb can come home overnight,paws crossed he will eat once he is in familiar surroundings with his slaves on 24/7 call.
Hope all goes well tomorrow and he can come back home witjhout the need of an op xx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Fantastic news that Seb will be home later. I'm sure that he'll be happier and more likely to eat at home. Favourite food on the menu I'm sure.

Great news too that you've finished at work for Christmas. You'll be able to devote your time to caring for the gorgeous ginger man.

Sending healing vibes to Seb and a stroke each for Frank and Ro. They will be pleased to see their partner in crime too.

xxxx


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

So sorry to hear about Sebs accident  glad he is on the mend. Lots of healing vibes sent from me and the gang xx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hope he's settling in well and eaten. Bless him.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Glad you'll be able to stay home with dear Seb, hope he's home now and doing OK.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

That's wonderful that you have got time off work for Seb! I have everything crossed all will be OK tomorrow xx


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Great news!! I am sure he will eat when he is at home with his surroundings..so happy for you!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

That's great he is coming back to the familiar home turf. He might be a bit sore today with bruising. It is a great relief you can be home with him. X


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi Sarah, so very sorry to read about Seb. I have been away for the weekend and have only just caught with what has happened. Hope your little man is better soon. I will keep checking on Sebs progress in the coming days ahead.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So pleased he's coming home tonight and that you have got the time off work. Will be keeping fingers crossed once he's settled he'll eat something later and that he won't need operating on after the Xray tomorrow. 

I have every faith in him - onwards and upwards Seb xxxx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh Sarah I am so pleased you are having Seb home tonight. Once he is home with you he might want to eat something. Your boss sounds absolutely lovely letting you finish early to look after Seb. Fingers crossed for tomorrow and hoping Seb doesn't need an operation. 

Viv xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

My Seb is home    I'm sooooo happy  

He didn't want to get in the cage when I got him out of the carrier, so let him lay on the floor to relax giving him lots of fuss. He tries to get up to walk but he can't, it's heartbreaking to see him struggle  but I'm sure he'll get there in time.

It's taken a bit of time for him to settle and get used to the cage, he's already pushed litter everywhere, laid in his food and moans if I leave the room. Been giving him lots and lots of fuss. He's not eaten any food yet apart from 2 Dreamies, the nurses syringe fed him a little bit today and I'll try with some in a little while. He was given pain relief earlier and I've been given some Metacam to give him in the morning if he'll eat. Vet said to call them if I feel he is in any pain.

Thank you again for all your well wishes and vibes for my little ginger man  xxxx

Seb says, thank you too :Kiss:Kiss


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Bless him, he looks like nothing has happened at all!

Fingers crossed for the X Ray and hope no operation is needed....hope you are ok too x


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Welcome home Seb! I'm soooo happy for you that you've got him back. The walking will return, he just needs time to heal. Have Frankie & Ro said hello to him yet? xx


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Just popped in to quickly check on the poorly pussies... and just in time! 

Get well soon ginger man and be good for your mum! xxx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Welcome home you handsome, gorgeous boy!! I hope he heals quickly and I am sure he'll be walking in no time  Just so glad to see him home xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

So pleased to see the ginger one home where he belongs, and looking gorgeous to boot!! Welcome home Seb! :Kiss

Everything crossed for a positive X Ray tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Good to see him home  Fingers crossed for tomorrow xx


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

He's looking so good. My fingers are crossed for his x-ray xxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'd love to give your brave little man a hug, he looks amazing. Healing vibes from Bunty and ginger mate Toppy xx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh lovely Seb! Bless you, I am so glad you're at home and hope you eat for your mum and that you won't need an op. Xxx


----------



## ab1g41l (Jul 26, 2015)

So pleased for you to have him home and get an extra day off work. Good luck for tomorrow. Sending all of my wishes your way. Kisses for Seb for looking so handsome despite it all xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww our gorgeous Seb is home everything crossed that an op won't be necessary! Lots of cuddles for you both. xxx :Kiss


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Wonderful you have him home! What a treasure he is!  

Would he eat some poached white fish do you think, with plenty of the cooking juice? Or something stronger smelling such as sardines in tomato sauce? His jaw may be bruised even though thankfully it is not broken or the skin damaged. Though it could be the Metacam putting him off his food.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

So pleased to see Seb where he should be,everything crossed that his appetite returns soon and the xray tomorrow shows no damage that needs to be operated on .
Topping up the positive healing vibes to speed him on his way to recovery xx


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hello brave boy , so very pleased to see you home , it's all odd and different we know sweet boy, your brothers and mum & dad have missed you very much xxx hoping you'll fancy a bite to eat soon , sending you lots lovec& mummy too xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Looking good there you gorgeous ginger :Cat All the best for the x-ray tomorrow xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Welcome home gorgeous!!!!

He looks so happy and it's lovely to see him stretched out and tummy up as if nothing had happened. 

All we need now is for him to eat!!

(Shhhhhh Aunty HB has put in a bag full of lots of tasty treats especially for Seb for one of his Christmas pressies....I don't mind if it's opened early, it might tempt him into eating properly!!!!!)


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I am so pleased for you that Seb is home. I know it's a worry for you with Seb but cats do adapt very easily. He knows you are trying to make him as comfortable as possible. He will just be just as pleased to be home with you too. I am topping up on the positive and healing vibes for tomorrow and I hope he doesn't have to have the operation. 

Viv xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

He wasn't interested in any rabbit, I've just boiled some cod, just waiting for it to cool down, fingers crossed he'll eat some or even drink the juice.

I will see if he wants some of the treats from Aunty HB, huge selection to choose 

Frank and Ro came to say hello  I think Frank was more interested in the food in the cage, he put his paw through to pull the bowl towards him  Ro has come to see Seb again but think he's only interested in food too


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh Frank and Roman!! Give your brother some love and leave his food alone!!!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> He wasn't interested in any rabbit, I've just boiled some cod, just waiting for it to cool down, fingers crossed he'll eat some or even drink the juice.
> 
> I will see if he wants some of the treats from Aunty HB, huge selection to choose
> 
> ...


Typical boys, only interested in the food


----------



## Blue-BearUK (Aug 11, 2015)

So glad to see he's home with you. I really can't add any more to what's already been said. But wishing you all the best gorgeous boy xxx


----------



## Bette (May 14, 2011)

Lovely to see him home and hoping you get good news tomorrow. Now Seb, let's see you start eating something ......x


----------



## Vienna1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Welcome home gorgeous Seb, you look as handsome as ever. 

He looks good Sarah, I'm so pleased to see him back home with you.


----------



## hiwatt (Jan 3, 2014)

Wee soul!At least he looks happy and relaxed.Hope he eats something soon.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Poor Seb, Hopefully he'll feel a bit more like eating a little later. Do you think that offering tiny pieces on your finger would help?

Topping up the healing vibes as well as hoping that no operation will be required.

((((( Hugs ))))) to you @sarahecp


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

He's turned his nose up to cod, treats and sardines. I've syringed a little water and he liked that  

He sleeps with us at night, either on the bed or at the top of the cat tree, I don't want him to be alone so I'll sleep downstairs on the sofa.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Great idea to sleep downstairs with him, I'm sure that he'll be reassured by having you close by.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

He's probably feeling a bit sicky from the meds..could you syringe some broth maybe, at least he'll have a bit of nutrition. Hope you both sleep well tonight xxxx


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh bless him! So glad hes home though. 

Rowan lived on microwaved fish for a month - it was the only thing he would eat! Just try anything, and once he eats stick with it! It was the water it was cooked in that woke up his taste buds, so just keep doing what you're doing! *nods*

Big hugs to you both xxxx


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm so sorry but also so pleased he is now home with you, I hope he finds his appetite and heals quickly, we shall send lots of positive furry vibes keep our fingers and furry paws crossed for you and Seb.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh no, poor Seb! I have only just seen this. What a worrying time for you, but I'm glad you found him so quickly. What a relief! I'm so sorry he has this awful injury. I hope he soon makes a good recovery. He is a gorgeous little man and so lucky to have you caring for him. Sending lots of positive healing vibes, Hugs!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

how is Seb this morning? I hope he had a comfortable night. Fingers crossed for a good outcome with his X-rays 

Viv xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Good luck today, I will be thinking of you and Seb xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I hope you & Seb had a peaceful night, got everything crossed for good news from today's X-ray xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Morning all 

Seb wasn't too bad during the night, a few meows as he was trying to move around, I'd say pretty good considering.

He's eaten about a teaspoonful of fish and broth. I always say a little is better than none at all. I've not given him any Metacam as I'm not sure he's eaten enough, will give to vets a call at 8 to ask. He does need some pain relief as he's been moaning bless him  he's had a wee, I had to help him and support his back end, he was crying as he wee'd was a long one and wee'd on his leg, I gently cleaned him. He's quiet now and hopefully will drift off to sleep.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Poor little man, I really hope he's just bruised and heals fast 
He looks so content on those pics of him in the crate.
How are you? Silly question I know. I think your doing a marvellous job for seb. Xx


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

So glad he's with you. It sounds like he is doing wonderfully all things considered. Do watch the wee on his leg - especially if it is very concentrated and he is holding it. The skin can get irritated super quickly (I'm sure you know that though).


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

You could try mixing the metacam with lickelix if he will go for them maybe try the lickelix first? It isn't exactly food but should be enough that it isn't on an emoty stomach.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Oh Sarah,
I've been through something very similar with my old boy Monty and know how distressing this stage is for both of you. I'm so sorry that you and Seb are having to go through it too. You will be amazed , however, at how quickly Seb will heal. Its horrible to know that he is feeling pain when he tries to move but it will prevent him doing more damage.

When is Seb due his x rays?

A truckload of positive and healing vibes on their way as well as love to you and the entire crew.


xxxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Topping up Seb's share of the positive healing vibes,paws crossed he doesn't need to have anything more done x


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Oh poor Seb. You're being very strong for him and I know he appreciates it. Hopefully he eats a bit more. 

Fingers crossed the vet says all he needs is rest at home.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Glad he had a comfortable night and that he's managed to have a wee again. Fingers crossed for the Xrays later and that he gets some food down him. Lots of love to you both xxxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I spoke to the vet earlier, he said it would be fine to give Metacam with just a teaspoon of fish. Seb is still sleeping, so not disturbed him to offer any food and not had a chance to give Metacam. 

He frets if I leave the room like he doesn't want to be alone. So have caught up with some chores and had a shower while he's sleeping. 

Our appointment is at 5:30 so still a bit of a wait yet. I'm going to ask our vet if he can give him some pain relief and an appetite stimulant, he needs to keep his strength up and not eating is not good. I know if I'm in pain I don't feel like eating, must be the same for cats too.


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Oh my days, I'm just catching up on all this. I'm very upset just reading it all and can't imagine how it must be for you Sarah. Huge healing vibes, hugs and purrs an upward trend is a good thing. He's a very lucky boy to have you. Xxx


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

little luv glad he has managed a wee and is sleeping now , hugs to you xx


----------



## smoking guns (Feb 24, 2015)

Been a while but glad that Seb is back and healing!!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Seb's awake, he's eaten another little bit of fish and 2 thrive treats  

We had a parcel delivered earlier addressed to Seb  he now has his very own pet frog  Thank you so much @popcornsmum  Bless you, so lovely and thoughtful of you  xxxx

Seb will love snuggling and sleeping on Froggie


----------



## PBateman2 (Sep 3, 2011)

sarahecp said:


> Seb's awake, he's eaten another little bit of fish and 2 thrive treats
> 
> We had a parcel delivered earlier addressed to Seb  he now has his very own pet frog  Thank you so much @popcornsmum  Bless you, so lovely and thoughtful of you  xxxx
> 
> ...


How come your cage looks so tidy!! Looks like Sebs a better patient than Molly.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

We'll done Seb, keep eating for mummy xx

Good luck at the vets x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

He looks very contented bless him. Love his froggy friend, how kind of popcornsmum.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

So pleased he's had something to eat :Cat hope all goes well at the vets & he doesn't need an op. Loving the frog :Smug


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

SO happy for you that Seb is home and is having loads of T L C .
He has such a HUGE fan club on here and so many get well vibes coming his way and HUGS coming yours.!!
I love gingers -there is something special about them -like funny personality traits 
Seb is the image of my Ollie-he is 10 now-
our other ginger boy Dougal went to Rainbow Bridge in 2012 -he NEVER miaowed-he made noises like a pigeon makes and would drag his "comfort blanket"-(which was a jumper I put in his carrier when we brought him home)around the house especially during the night.
HUGS and more HUGS
Maureen


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Well I was driving past @sarahecp's road on the way back from shopping, so called to see if i could pop in and see the little man. He looked so well!!!!
He's always been nervous about meeting me but he allowed me to give him lots of head strokes and chin tickles. Whilst I was there he stretched out his back legs too which was amazing to see. And I even sneaked a kiss goodbye.

Keeping everything crossed that the Xrays will be good and he will come home and be allowed to mend himself.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

@huckybuck Keep refreshing the thread waiting for an update,thank you for letting us know that when you saw him he was doing okay x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Aw you got a kiss too @huckybuck - there will be a lot of jealous Seb fans y'know!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Aww so lovely you got to pop in and see Seb. 
I'm so pleased he's home, he looks so well! Fingers crossed the x rays are going well xxx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Aw @huckybuck how lovely that you got to pop in and see Seb  so pleased he's home and eaten something. Sending *lots *of gentle hugs and kisses xx


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Oh gawd.

This thread has had me in tears. My Hux has been missing now for over ten weeks and for the first two months I was just waiting to get a phone call from a vets or rescue to tell me he'd been run over. I've somehow managed to move on a little but I stop my car at the sight of black cats and miss him every day. 

I'm so glad Seb is home, and I hope he heals soon and feels better in himself even faster. It's so distressing seeing your animal in pain and feeling so helpless, gentle pats and cuddles and he will be so much closer to you when he's through this. They don't forget when you've rescued and healed them from their pain.

Chicken lik-e-lix will help a poor appetite and I found warming a little tuna too and mixing it with water. I hope he gets his appetite back soon, and manages to keep pain free until he's all healed again.

With all my best wishes,

Z


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Am glad Seb likes his frog. Thinking of you and Seb and hope his vet apt went okay.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Hope all is well with Seb,sending him a top up of healing vibes xx


----------



## Kittynanna (Feb 15, 2015)

Just popping in for news..........fingers crossed its good news from the X-ray.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Glad he has manage a wee and bits of food. I tried Iv with bits of anything to get him eating as his mouth was sore. I added water in all food and bought loads of little tins of good food to tempt him. I tried Manuka honey to disguise meds. 

Try the soothing cat music you can google and play to him on your phone or laptop. I didn't think it would help but it seemed to soothe. The power of touch ie a hand cupping his head will settle him as sleep will help him recover. Hope you are ok and looking after yourself. X


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Oh wow just read this from start to finish poor kitty so sad but so glad you found him he is absolutely beautiful i hope he feels better soon and makes a full recovery sounds like he is in the best hands with you taking care of him


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I am glad Seb has managed to have a wee. I hope his X-rays showed that he doesn't have to have an operation. How is gorgeous Seb this morning? Thank you and HB for the updates. I hope Seb had a good restful night last night. 

Viv xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Morning all, sorry for the late update, PF was playing up for me yesterday evening and last night timing out and I couldn't get on.

It's looking like Seb may need an op. X-ray showed his pelvis has shunted forward and to the side. Vet said it will heal if left but could be very painful and may need an op in the future. I don't want my boy to be in any more pain, he needs to be fixed and pain free.

Vet is going to send the X-rays off to a referral vet, mentioned Fitzpatricks and Davies, I said I would prefer Davies as we have experience with Roman going there for his IBD and they were fantastic. He is sending them off to them and hoping to hear back today or tomorrow, if they think he needs to be operated on it will be in the new year.

Here's a pic of his X-ray, only took this one, didn't get one of the side view.










Vet said they would probably use a screw to fix it in place.

Vet gave him a Metacam jab and Vetergestic for pain relief and Vetergestic syringes to bring home, he doesn't need to eat to have it, squirt in the mouth and it absorbs.

He ate some more fish last night and had a comfortable night, I think the sedative they gave him helped, he slept better than I did. He's not eaten this morning yet, will try him again with some more fish when he wakes up.

Vet said he'd rather not give him an appetite stimulant for a few reasons, it comes in tablet form and if he's not eating, wouldn't want to stress him more by pilling him and because the tablet tells the brain to eat he doesn't want to force it falsely in case it's not the pain making him not want to eat.

Thank you all again for all your lovely messages xxxx and thank you to Aunty HB @huckybuck for your surprise visit yesterday, it was lovely to see you and the big hugs meant a lot and I know Seb enjoyed the fuss xxxx



ZoeM said:


> Oh gawd.
> 
> This thread has had me in tears. My Hux has been missing now for over ten weeks and for the first two months I was just waiting to get a phone call from a vets or rescue to tell me he'd been run over. I've somehow managed to move on a little but I stop my car at the sight of black cats and miss him every day.
> 
> ...


Oh Zoe, I'm so sorry your Hux hasn't come home yet  please don't give up hope.

Huge hugs to you xxx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

@sarahecp I am sorry that Seb will need an operation, hopefully you won't have to wait long to get it done. That's good news that he is eating something, even if it's not a lot. Sending gentle nose bumps to Seb from the oldies & a big hug to you xx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Oh Sarah ! I'm so sorry but If that's what he needs then so be it . He's a star and so are you . It's great he can be rebuilt, you will get a bionic Seb, there will be no stopping him from being the frog king once more.
I have not got a clue what I'm looking at in that xray ,but it looks sore. Biggest wishes you get some news on whats going to happen to him soon, not knowing is harsh. Sebs fabulous , your fabulous. Keep fab xxxx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear that Seb needs an operation but glad that you now have more idea what is needed. It will be better for him to get completely fixed with everything in the correct alignment than possibly having more problems somewhere down the line.

Its great that your vets have given you some stronger pain relief for Seb. Having had bad injuries myself I know how much difference that can make. The pain relief will help him to feel more like eating.

Sending gentle strokes and a kiss for Seb and huge , huge ((((((((((( hugs ))))))))))) for you @sarahecp.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Morning Sarah thanks for the update.
Sorry to read that Seb may need an op but if it will save him future problems then best done and out of the way,shame he has to wait until the New Year though 
Will just have to keep topping up those special PF vibes until our gorgeous ginger man is all fixed xx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh dear, I'm so so sorry Seb will need an op but as you say he will be fixed and pain free which is the most important thing so he will be back to himself once again. Sending you and Seb lots of love, hugs and strokes! Xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Morning lovely!!
Was very sad to hear that Seb needs an op. I am still secretly hoping that Davies say he won't - well you can never give up hope!!!
But if he does he's a big strong boy and I'm sure will cope very well and recover quickly. Just start to fatten him up and get his strength up in the meantime. If I can go with you I will but you know that. Lots of love to you both xxxxx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry to read that Seb will need an op to put him right again but take strength in that the vet thinks it will be reasonably straightforward. I hope you get an early Jan appt so it can be resolved ASAP.

I must say I admire your choice NOT to go to Fitzpatricks as I personally would not be able to refuse a chance to meet the gorgeous, sexy Noel.........


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

HI there. I remember years ago I had a moggie who broke his shoulder. It was awful he was in terrible pain.

He needed an operation too and had a metal plate inserted. He made an amazing recovery and you really wouldn't have known that he had anything wrong with him.

Best wishes and I hope it goes really well.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks for the update. I hope all goes smoothly with the referral and he is seen quite quickly - the sooner he's had the op the sooner he can be on the mend XXX
Love his get well froggy


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Wow, I can actually see the difference between the two sides on the x-ray. I'm glad Seb is comfortable at home and it sounds like he's doing really well. 

I have a lot of faith in the vets at Davies and I know he'll be in good hands. Fingers crossed everything will go smoothly and Seb will be back to his old self in the new year.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you Seb's update. I am sorry to hear he will need an operation, but if it means he will be fit and well again it is the best thing I. The long run. Sending the gorgeous ginger boy lots of hugs, kisses, positive and healing vibes. 

Viv xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm sorry that our darling boy may need an op, but as the others have said if that's what will fix him up right then it's got to be done. 

As a massive Seb fan girl I am VERY jealous that Aunty HB got a kiss, Aunty Lynds definitely needs to swing by for a smooch next time she's down that neck of the woods!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Sorry Seb's got to have an op but, hopefully, that will make him pain free and in better shape a lot quicker. More hugs to him and you. I agree with Moggybaby - you don't want to meet the divine Noel and get one of his delicious hugs? - are you mad woman!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you all   and thanks again to those who have had cats with injuries that have made full recoveries and have gone on to do well  it has given me lots of reassurance and made me feel more positive about things. Seb's a fighter and I believe he will get through this and make a good and full recovery.

He's had his pain meds and eaten some fish, a lot more than yesterday  he's trying to move around more and even tried to sit up and eat  but decided lying down was more comfortable. No wee's as yet this morning.

Eww Noel Fitzpatrick! Not my cup of tea! Lol


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

sarahecp said:


> <snip>
> Eww Noel Fitzpatrick! Not my cup of tea! Lol


Nor mine by some distance, but I have a friend who adores him!


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear that gorgeous Seb will need an operation, but if it means it will make him heal quicker and be fit and well sooner, it's got to be done! He's such a brave little fighter and am glad he's slowly eating more and more! Sending positive vibes and more hugs xx


----------



## smiler84 (Feb 4, 2012)

sarahecp said:


> Eww Noel Fitzpatrick! Not my cup of tea! Lol


I think I'm in love with him 

Glad Seb is holding up, hopefully they'll get him fixed soon and he will be back to mischief in no time!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Sorry to hear you wee ginger man looks liek he needs an op but so please to hear he has eaten a bit more (super jel of Aunty HB's kisses !) and that with time he will be his old self and right as rain . Lots of hugs to you and gentle strokes and nose bumps to Seb xxxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Just had a call from our vet, Davies have been in touch and think it's the best option to operate, he will be pain free quicker and heal quicker. They want to do it tomorrow, so will be taking him in for 9am. 

Seb may not be home for Christmas Day, it will be sad him not being here but I'd rather he be pain free and on his way to recovery.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh bless him, I really hope it goes well tomorrow Sarah and please give Seb and stroke and kiss from me and Popcorn and I'm sending HUGE HUGS for you. xxx


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm sending loads of positive vibes to Seb. I know it must be hard not to have him on Christmas day but hopefully that means he'll be back home quicker and you can spend a lot of your time off helping him to recover (I'm sure he'll mint all the attention)


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Liked your post because of the speed the vet has moved at to get him operated on ASAP. It is a p!sser that he 'may' not be with you on Christmas Day but, given how well he has done so far and that he has already been caged rested up till now, there is a chance he'll be allowed home tomorrow night. All paws and fingers crossed for this outcome. 

If, however, he does have to stay at the vet, then take comfort from knowing he'll be pain-free and on his recovery path back to being the active little chap you love so much.

xxx


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Wishing Seb good luck for his op and a speedy recover . hugs .


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

All my good wishes for a speedy recovery after his op tomorrow. Its better that it is done sooner I would think, otherwise it will start to heal in the wrong position and will be more difficult to put right. Thoughts with you all tomorrow, and especially if he cannot be home for Christmas xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Bunty and Toppy (and me) are sending love and lots of good vibes for Seb for tomorrow. xx


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh bless him, hope he is soon on the mend and can enjoy his Christmas catnip toys in time for New Year xxx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I , also, liked your post because Seb will be able to have his op sooner. My own problems happened because bones healed in the wrong position causing pressure on nerves. . The quicker Seb's bones are back in the correct alignment the sooner he will be pain free.

Its a shame that this has happened at Christmas but the important thing is that Seb is going to be o k.

Sending a truckful of positive and healing vibes Seb's way. You will both be in my thoughts tomorrow.

xxxx


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Huge hugs for both you and Seb.

I'm sure that the decision to operate will allow him to be pain free quicker and to mobilise. It's sad that he won't have Christmas with you all but I'm sure his mum will make a special visit to see her gorgeous ginger boy.

Good luck and all the best wishes and healing vibes for your wee man

Auntie M xxxx


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Bless him .... The sooner the better, new year new Seb 

Good luck for tomorrow, hugs for you all xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I am sorry he won't be with you for Christmas but I'm glad it's being done so quickly, the sooner the better really. Sending truck loads of positive vibes for your special ginger man & big big hugs for you xx


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> Just had a call from our vet, Davies have been in touch and think it's the best option to operate, he will be pain free quicker and heal quicker. They want to do it tomorrow, so will be taking him in for 9am.
> 
> Seb may not be home for Christmas Day, it will be sad him not being here but I'd rather he be pain free and on his way to recovery.


You'll have him back before you know it and he'll be up to his old tricks in no time!


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

sarahecp said:


> Just had a call from our vet, Davies have been in touch and think it's the best option to operate, he will be pain free quicker and heal quicker. They want to do it tomorrow, so will be taking him in for 9am.
> 
> Seb may not be home for Christmas Day, it will be sad him not being here but I'd rather he be pain free and on his way to recovery.


He will be home before you know it. It will definitely be worth it for him to be pain free quicker xxx


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> Just had a call from our vet, Davies have been in touch and think it's the best option to operate, he will be pain free quicker and heal quicker. They want to do it tomorrow, so will be taking him in for 9am.
> 
> Seb may not be home for Christmas Day, it will be sad him not being here but I'd rather he be pain free and on his way to recovery.


This is good news, like you say it is more important that he is out of pain and well on the way to recovery... you can always have another xmas for Seb when he comes home 

If I don't manage to get on PF again before tomorrow, good luck lovely ginger boy I'll be thinking of you xxx


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I'm glad they're managing to squeeze him in sooner - the new year feels like ages away! Also really pleased to hear that he's eating a little more good. I hope it goes well and that you have a bit of worry-free time to enjoy celebrating.


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

I am sure there will be sadness not having seb home for Christmas but having an operation this quickly is brilliant news Sarah, IMO


----------



## ab1g41l (Jul 26, 2015)

Oh Sarah, I'm Sorry he won't be home for Christmas, maybe they'll let you pop in and give him a Christmas kiss? 
Hope all goes well tomorrow, sending positive vibes


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Wishing Seb a speedy recovery from surgery tomorrow, I'm sure he will be home soon for gentle healing. Sending you hugs and purrs to Seb xx


----------



## PBateman2 (Sep 3, 2011)

Be thinking of you in the morning little man.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Poor Seb but I think you are right the sooner he is mended the better, he may not be home for Christmas but I would bet my house on him being spoilt rotten by all the vets and vet nurses who will be working over Christmas, and then he will come home and have it all again from you. Hope the op goes well I am out and about all day tomorrow but will be watching this thread to see how he is x


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm glad they are acting so quickly. It will be sad if he's not home for Christmas but he'll be in a good place and I'm sure they will make an extra fuss of all the inpatients. Sending lots of positive vibes for tomorrow x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Topping up those PF vibes for the gorgeous Seb - I too am pleased he is getting fixed up so quickly - I'm sure that will mean less healing time. Big hugs xx


----------



## Cookies mum (Dec 10, 2014)

Good luck with the operation, you will be able to celebrate Christmas when he gets home, think how much more he will enjoy his new toys when he can play with them


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Well if he needs the op :-( I'm so pleased that they are going to do it quickly  so that he doesn't have to be in any pain over the holidays. Fingers crossed Davies is quiet and he will have a peaceful time while he recovers and then be full of beans for coming home. I wish I could go with you tomorrow @sarahecp but you know we will all be thinking of you and him and wishing the op to go quickly and smoothly for him.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ohhh poor lad - I was so hoping he wouldn't need surgery but, if he does, best it's done as soon as so he can start to get better. Big squidgy head bumps from me (for Seb!) and (((hugs))) for you


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I will be thinking of Seb tomorrow and I'm sending lots of purrs and hugs over to you both xx


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

If he will be in at Christmas he could not be in a better place I am positive he will be well fussed over and the cat ward is brilliant as we both know!

Oh and what's wrong with having two Christmas days


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh and even more positive vibes coming your way.......x


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

Will be thinking of you and Seb tomorrow.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

That was a quick turn around but as the others have said the sooner he has the op the sooner he is on the road to recovery,.
Will be thinking of him tomorrow,everything crossed it is a simple fix and Seb can come home soon xx

*Yo cuz ,just finkz when we goes on holidayz to the sun,you will make ze alarm bellz ring at zi airplanez house  *


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I will be willing him on tomorrow. Sorry he had to have an op and will be away. Gingers are tough little nuts x


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Tonnes of positive vibes for tomorrow for gorgeous Seb and mahoosive hugs for you hon xxx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Will be thinking of you and the gorgeous Seb tomorrow. Sending lots of gentle hugs and positive vibes xx


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

I've been watching this thread, but felt I had to pop in and say all the very best of luck for Seb for his op tomorrow.
Good that the vets are doing this so quickly for him, so that he can recover as soon as possible and be pain free again.
Will be thinking of you @sarahecp and of the gorgeous Seb in the morning.xxx


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Good luck tomorrow, will be thinking of you all xx


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Good luck for tomorrow, will be sending a whole truck load of positive vibes for a speedy recovery for Seb.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I will be thinking of you and Seb tomorrow Sarah. Sending lots of positive vibes for Seb and hugs for you. 

Viv xx


----------



## Bette (May 14, 2011)

I would make the same decision as you and would choose to get the op done sooner rather than later if it will mean a quicker recovery and less pain. Fingers crossed all goes well. I know you will miss him if he can't be home Christmas Day but better that than him being in pain for longer if the op was delayed. Thinking of you and Seb. X


----------



## Peridot30 (Apr 24, 2015)

Good luck for tomorrow for you both! He may not be home for Christmas but he'll be pain free and home before you know it and back to his usual self in no time. Give him extra special hugs and kisses from us x


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

Sorry to hear he needs the op and won't be home for Christmas  although, like you say, it's best to make sure the pain is over for him as soon as possible, and it sounds like he's in the best hands xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks again everyone xxx

We're going to get ready for bed now, well the sofa for me  I will update you all tomorrow. Night night xxxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Nighty night,try to get a good night's sleep.
All paws etc crossed for the gorgeous ginger man tomorrow xx


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

Night night! Good luck for tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you and Seb xxx


----------



## Kittynanna (Feb 15, 2015)

Just checking for news.... I am glad he is doing better today, and really pleased they are doing the op sooner than in the new year. 

Will be thinking of you both tomorrow, be brave he will be fine x


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Wishing our little ginger man all the love and luck in the world for tomorrow xxxxxxx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Good luck today @sarahecp and Seb, I'm glad they're getting it over and done with so quickly so he can recover and get back to normal. 
He's a tough cookie and I can't believe how content he looks all things considered. Thinking of you both xxx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Good Luck today to you Seb. I'm confident that Davies will take very, very good care of your precious ginger man .

xxxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Morning all, 

Seb had a good night, was settled and quiet, I didn't have a great one, dozed on and off watching him. I've been up since just before 4 am, giving Seb lots of fuss, been purring like a tractor  I've sorted Frank and Ro with breakfast and got Seb's bag together with food, treats, pain meds, a blanket just in case he's allowed to have one it will smell like home. 

I'm worried and concerned but also pleased they are doing Seb's op quickly, I feel positive for my boy. He'll be in less pain and on the mend in no time, he's my little ginger soldier and will get through this, we both will together. 

Davies is just under 60 miles and about hour and 15 drive, we'll be leaving about 7:30. We are booked in for a 45 minute consult for 9am I will update when I get out. 

Thanks again everyone for all your messages, well wishes and vibes xxxx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Wishing you & Seb huge amounts of good luck for today, I hope the operation goes smoothly & you get your little man back with you sooner rather than later xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Good luck sweet Seb, will be thinking of you and your Mum today and waiting to hear from her later xx


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

I'll be thinking of you today and look forward to an update when you get the chance. Just looked up Davies and they are 45 minutes from me, I had no idea. Good luck! xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Good luck for Seb's op,today Hun I will be thinking of you.

Viv xx


----------



## Vienna1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Good luck Seb & Sarah I'm thinking of you both xxxx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Good Luck Seb! All the positivity is being sent your way xxx


----------



## ab1g41l (Jul 26, 2015)

Thinking of you this morning. Good luck Seb! X


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Good luck Seb will be thinking of you both today xxx


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Good luck little man, thinking of you both this morning xxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

My thoughts are with you today Sarah, I hope Seb's op is quick and successful xx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Good luck Seb, I'm sure all will go smoothly.
Xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Good luck Seb,hope you are soon back home with your slaves ,Frankie and Ro xx


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I hope all goes well today. I'll be thinking of you and Seb and sending billions of positive vibes xxx


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Keeping my fingers firmly crossed that everything goes well for Seb today.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Good luck little man and I hope you feel lots better later once it's all over. Will be thinking of you all day xxxx


----------



## smiler84 (Feb 4, 2012)

Good luck today Seb. I know what it's like having them poorly over christmas, but it'll be worth it when you start the new year with a healthy and happy little man x


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Good luck today Seb, will be thinking of you and hoping that all goes wellxxxx lots of love xxx


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Hope everything went well at your consultation. Been thinking about you both today. Big hugs to you and gentle strokes and healing purrs for Seb


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

best wishes seb hugs xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Afternoon all,

All went well with Seb's consult, David the vet was lovely, we talked about Seb's injuries and looked through the X-Ray's, he explain the procedure of the op and defiantly thinks it's better to go the surgery route, he'll be in less pain and start to heal quicker. 

The op is being done today, they will call when it's all over. Vet said depending on how he is as to when he can come home, it may be Saturday or Sunday. 

I will update later when I hear, I'm rushing around like a blue arse fly and don't know whether I'm coming or going. 

xxxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

That's fantastic that the op will be done straight away - sad that darling Seb won't be home over Christmas but you can have a second Christmas when he comes home. Wishing him all the best xxx and lots of hugs for you ((()))


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Bless you, thank you for the update and hopefully Seb will be home soon xxx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Thinking of you both today and sending lots of cuddles and positive vibes to Seb! It's good they're doing it straight away xxx


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

O'm pleased they have acted so quickly and have fixed him, just so sad he won't be with you for christmas but you can have an extra special New Years celebration with him.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

It's amazing how well they cope, positive vibes for the op and look forward to him being home xx

On a positive note, if he needs cage rest, Molly is coping remarkably well so hopefully Seb will too ((hugs))


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Its great to hear that Seb is definitely having his op today. He will be much more comfortable once his pelvis is stabilised. I can feel the relief in your post too. Looking forward to hearing that the op is over and Seb is fine.

I hope that you will be able to put your feet up and relax a little tonight.

xx


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh bless you @sarahecp, thinking of you and dear Seb today. I do understand it's a shame he won't be with you for Christmas Day but it sounds like the surgery will mean a faster recovery time. You can just spoil him all over again when he's feeling up to it. Sending more positive vibes your way from me and the boys xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you for the update Sarah. As others have already said, it isn't nice that Seb won't be home with you tomorrow, but he will heal a lot quicker now. Lots of love and cuddles for Seb. I will look in again later, to see how Seb is.and how his operation has gone. Lots more positive vibes coming your way for Seb 

Viv xx


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Good news that the are operating today and he will be fixed and home again in no time. I'm sure his op will go without a hitch and he will be charming the pants off the nurses while he is there. 
Big hugs to you. I can only imagine how stressful this must be for you on top of all the usual Christmas activity


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Hope all has gone well with Sebs op,paws crossed he is home ASAP, xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you all  xxxx

Still no news, the wait is the worst  I just need to know he's ok. Hopefully it's not much longer. 

I've been keeping myself busy, been to Asda and Morrisons, Christmas food shopping and a lot of extras, not done a proper food shop in nearby 2 weeks! I've got all my presents to wrap, so plenty to do. 

I will let you know when I hear.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

More positive vibes coming xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

sarahecp said:


> Thank you all  xxxx
> 
> Still no news, the wait is the worst  I just need to know he's ok. Hopefully it's not much longer.
> 
> ...


Sarah I hope you don't have too much longer to wait for news,I know these places are very busy but that doesn't help when all you want to know is that your furbie is okay and all has gone well xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Vet just called, my little ginger man is ok   he said it was quite a difficult procedure because of the way it was shunted forwards and one side was starting to heal, had some trouble getting it back and it's now been screwed nicely in place. All went well  

He also mention about one of his knees, can't remember the words he used, he said he thinks it's always been like it and if it's not caused him any trouble which it hasn't he said just keep an eye for future. I will get more details when I speak to the vet again.

He was off to bed and one of the nurses will call me this evening to let me know how he's getting on. I asked about him coming home and he said at this stage Sunday would be the earliest but we'll have to wait and see. 

Feel sooooo much better I know he's ok and it all went well


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

What a relief! I think we've all been waiting with bated breath to make sure he was ok but it must have been a horrendous day for you. So glad Seb's ok & they've fixed him, fingers crossed he'll be back with you Sunday xx


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> Vet just called, my little ginger man is ok   he said it was quite a difficult procedure because of the way it was shunted forwards and one side was starting to heal, had some trouble getting it back and it's now been screwed nicely in place. All went well
> 
> He also mention about one of his knees, can't remember the words he used, he said he thinks it's always been like it and if it's not caused him any trouble which it hasn't he said just keep an eye for future. I will get more details when I speak to the vet again.
> 
> ...


Oh Sarah, I'm so, so pleased to hear everything went well for Seb! You must be ever so relieved! Sending lots of very gentle hugs his way xxx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

That's fabulous news @sarahecp. Thank heavens they were able to do the op today before any more healing in the wrong position occurred.I know that Sunday can't come soon enough for you but I'm sure that the staff will all spoil Seb rotten in the meantime. No-one could fail to fall in love with your gorgeous ginger man.

Sending " rapid healing" vibes for Seb and ((( hugs ))) to you.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Well done brave boy. Well done worried mum. Glad it went well for Seb. You dread the op and then dread the call. Seb will want you to have a glass or two and relax x


----------



## PBateman2 (Sep 3, 2011)

Very pleased it went well, was thinking about him this morning. He'll be back to normal in no time.


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

So pleased to read that the operation went well Sarah. Not much you can do for Seb right now so maybe try and enjoy your Christmas day


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Thank you for the upate Sarah there will be a lot of relieved PF members right now.
So pleased to read that all has gone well,its a pity that he wont be coming home before Sunday but he is probably better to stay where he is incase he does something daft...........not that I'm calling the gorgeous Seb daft .
Maybe now you can relax in the knowledge that its all over and should now just be a matter of healing xx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Great news Hun, now you can relax and enjoy Xmas day although won't be 100% with seb not being there but fingers crossed you can get him home Sunday and give him lots of treats etc.
Merry Christmas xxx


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Best Christmas present ever!!!!!!!


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Glad it all went well. I really feel for you not having your little man home for Christmas but as someone who did an emergency vet trip on Christmas day last year I do know how spoilt he will be, then he will get to do it all again Sunday xx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh bless him!Im so glad it went well! Now you can relax a little and look forward to Sunday, sending love and hugs xxx


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh what wonderful news !!!    So sorry he won't be home for Xmas but at least he's ok and now on the road to a speedy recovery    xxx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Fantastic to read that all went well with Sebs op, sorry to read he won't be home for Christmas but the best pressie has to be knowing that he is safe, on the road to recovery and will be coming home next week. 

Thank you for keeping us updated all along the way. xxx


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh @sarahecp what a lovely update, I'm sure you must be so relieved to hear from the vet with good news. Bless Seb, hope you are feeling better very soon sweetie. x


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

So pleased all went well! 
You'll have the best Christmas once he's home and on the mend!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Great news  That's the worse bit over! Sunday will be here before you know it and I'm sure Seb will be spoilt rotten by all the nurses. Try and enjoy your Christmas xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Glad all went well and hope he'll be home on Sunday and on the mend.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

So pleased the op went well. Lots of healing vibes to Seb xx


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm so pleased that the op went well and that Seb is now on the road to recovery 
I'm sure that he will be well looked after and also that he will be a lot more comfortable now. 
Sending healing vibes and gentle hugs xxx


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

So pleased his op went well @sarahecp and looking forward to seeing Seb home Sunday , healing vibes and gentle nose bumps brave boy , hugs for mum
xxx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

He'll be back to mincing around and terrorising frogs before you know it!!!!!

So glad everything went well for our gorgeous boy and can't wait to see him home x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

So pleased that the op went well - what a relief xxxx (((())))


----------



## Bette (May 14, 2011)

Great news that he's got the op out of the way and it went well. It must be such a relief for you. I think you deserve a glass of wine ( or two) tonight.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you for the update Sarah.  I am so relieved and pleased for you that his operation went well. Sunday will be here before you know it and he will have you wrapped around those gorgeous ginger paws. I think he will be spoilt by his nurses bless him xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you all  xxxx

Seb has his own nurse  her name's Anna, she called me earlier to say she will be looking after him, she said he's fine and comfortable, he has hidden his head under the fleece blanket, I told her he gets under the fleece when he's really tired and not because he's scared, she said he was a sweet boy :Happy

She will call me to update tomorrow and I'll let you know when I have news for her.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Awwwww Seb has his own nurse with a great caring and kind name! Oh it's so sweet he goes under his blanket when he's tired bless his heart. I'm so glad he's doing well hon and I am sure he will go from strength to strength and he will be home with you in no time at all. Xxx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

I am sorry I have only just managed to get on here! I am so glad Seb's op went ok and that he even has his own nurse! Very lucky handsome young man indeed! I am really glad he is doing well and he will be all better in no time  xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

sarahecp said:


> Thank you all  xxxx
> 
> Seb has his own nurse  her name's Anna, she called me earlier to say she will be looking after him, she said he's fine and comfortable, he has hidden his head under the fleece blanket, I told her he gets under the fleece when he's really tired and not because he's scared, she said he was a sweet boy :Happy
> 
> She will call me to update tomorrow and I'll let you know when I have news for her.


Sounds as though Seb will be well taken care of while he is at the vets recovering,Anna sounds as though she has fallen under the spell of the gorgeous Ginger one xx


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

So glad to hear it went well. It sounds like he's being well looked after! Get well soon little man xxx


----------



## Peridot30 (Apr 24, 2015)

Sounds like Seb is in great hands. Fingers crossed he is home soon. Even although your furry boy is not with you I hope you and your family have a lovely Christmas, you certainly deserve it! X


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

So glad to hear that Seb's operation went well and that he is fine and comfortable.
Have a lovely Christmas xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm sad that my little ginger man won't be with me over the next few days, but my Christmas wish came true, I found him, he was alive, and I have the best Christmas present ever, Seb came through his op and all went well and he's now on the mend and road to recovery. I couldn't ask for anything more.

Thank you all from the bottom of my heart for all your lovely messages, well wishes, support and concern over the last week, it means so much to me that you all care so much.

And thank you to those who have sent gifts to Seb.

Merry Christmas to you and all your cats and furries.

Lots of love

Sarah, Frankie, Seb & Roman X X X X


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Merry Christmas Sarah and kitties and Seb will be home in no time at all then you can have an extra special Xmas with you all! Lots of love xxx


----------



## katherinechen (Dec 22, 2015)

oh my dear god, my pug baby has lost once. We felt so frustrated. My dad and I went out looking for him so painfully. So I can understand how it feels.
But very luckily a relative of us saw a man walking him, you can imagine how happy we were that moment.!!!
Good luck to you and to seb. I've never raised a cat but I believe they are more likely to survive than clumsy dogs like our pug.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Merry Christmas dear @sarahecp xx love to you all


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

So glad Seb's op went well. He'll be home sooner than you know!!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Merry Christmas Sarah, get well soon and come home Seb xx


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

Have a very happy Christmas too Sarah  From Puss Puss, Shadow and Steve (me lol)


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Merry Christmas Sarahxx


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Merry Christmas x Such a relief he is doing so well


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

The vet called earlier, Seb had a reasonably comfortable night, he's quite nervous, he had a full bladder and they helped him to go for a wee, they are concerned about his right leg, he hasn't much movement and they think there maybe some nerve damage, why he can't stand and more than likely why he's holding his wee. They will see how he goes. 

I'm even more worried and concerned now, though I know that nerve damage can take quite some time to heal, I need to think positive for my boy. 

Vet said he's not eaten as yet, he asked if he has a favourite food different from what I'd put on his form, told him I'd been giving him some boiled white fish, he said we'll try him with some and some chicken too  

They will update me again later.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh bless him  it's still very early days and he's a fighter Sarah and it may just take him a little while longer to get there but he will with all your love and support. Let's hope the chicken or fish dinner will tempt him to eat a little. Maybe he's holding out for the Dreamies or Thrive!  Sending lots of get well soon thoughts to Seb and hugs to you xxx


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

I hope he eats soon and the nerve damage improves with time x


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

It's early days yet sweetie. The nerves just may be affected by the tissue swelling and when that goes down all may be well. Even if he has a wee bit of a limp then that's a trivial thing. As you said before the positives of the situation outweigh the negatives when you think what could have happened.

Give him a smooch from Auntie M


----------



## ab1g41l (Jul 26, 2015)

Sending Christmas wishes your way today Sarah. Sorry your day isn't as happy as you would like it to be. Hope you aren't stressing too much. Praying for a full recovery. Xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh Sarah, I'm sorry you're worried again , he must be a bit sore & swollen from his operation yesterday, I'm sure he'll improve as the days go on, after all he was peeing & pooing before the op xxx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

All at BC towers are thinking of you. Seb is probably feeling it as his bruising will be there. Lots of love Susan x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Not the news you need right now but as others have said it could all be down to tissue swelling and the nerves will be okay once the swelling subsides.
Topping up the positive vibes and crossing everything that he has a full recovery xx


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Sarah is it worth calling them tomorrow and asking if you can go over for a short visit? It will perk him up and help you too.

Thinking of you and Seb x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Sorry to hear this worrying news hun, I'm sure he will be fine, it's early days. Topping up the PF vibes and sending a big hug xx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Poor Seb I hope that you get a more positive update this evening. I know its worrying but he has had a fairy big op so I think a small step back is to be expected but fingers crossed it will all be strides forward from here. I hope you had a good Christmas even though I know how much you would have been missing your little ginger man x


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm very sorry at the is possible turn of events . Only time will tell and time is a great healer . I know how worried you are over our little ginger ninja I'm am too .Xxx he will be fine ,he's a trooper xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you all. It really has been a difficult day, it's not the same without Seb being here. I know he's in the right place and getting the best care, I keep telling myself I need to keep and stay positive for my boy.



nicolaa123 said:


> Sarah is it worth calling them tomorrow and asking if you can go over for a short visit? It will perk him up and help you too.
> 
> Thinking of you and Seb x


Nurse Anna is due to call me, I was going to ask if I could go visit, I know sometimes it can upset them but Seb was fine when I visited him when he was in our own vets. Hopefully they will say it's ok.


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> The vet called earlier, Seb had a reasonably comfortable night, he's quite nervous, he had a full bladder and they helped him to go for a wee, they are concerned about his right leg, he hasn't much movement and they think there maybe some nerve damage, why he can't stand and more than likely why he's holding his wee. They will see how he goes.
> 
> I'm even more worried and concerned now, though I know that nerve damage can take quite some time to heal, I need to think positive for my boy.
> 
> ...


Glad he's relativly comfortable. I cannot recomend cystophan enough. Apart from his knee Rafferty's leg is now totally normalit really issuing how they heal


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Try not to worry too much these things always seem to be a couple of steps forward and one back. Nerve damage often slowly heals. He's done so well xx​


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Get well soon Sebs. all paws crossed and mega poss vibes coming your way x


----------



## Simons cats (Nov 4, 2014)

just wanted to send some more positive vibes. I don't post everytime I check the thread but check daily for updates xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Hope you get to see Seb today. X


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Topping up the healing vibes for Seb xx fingers crossed you have some good news today and you get to go see him 

Hope you're doing ok ((hugs)) xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Not long until Seb can come home hopefully. Give him our love xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Sending more healing vibes for Seb, I hope you get more positive news today & you get to visit your boy xx


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Hope you get to see Seb today


----------



## tagmakers (Jul 4, 2015)

Cats are more resilient and resourceful than dogs. Most can hunt or forage for food, and this raises their chances of survival when they go AWOL. Two years ago, a story appeared in our local newspaper featuring a 3-legged cat (one hind leg had to be amputated after a nasty accident) that had gone missing in our neighbourhood. The owner - an elderly lady - had her family post notices on lamp posts, etc. Three weeks after reading the story, I was cleaning behind our shed. Our property borders a large nature area to the south, and a small woodland to the north, and there are lots of small wild animals around. I heard some scuffling sounds, and there in the undergrowth was the 3-legged cat - and she was eating a small rodent.

I had found Molly - the lost 3-legged cat! She was in good condition and allowed me to pick her up. I called the 0800 number (SEE ATTACHED IMAGE) and within an hour, Molly was back with her owner. I did not want or need the reward offered by the owner, but instead engraved a new pet ID tag for Molly free of charge. In her wanderings, her collar had become detatched (which is ironically a good safety feature).

She had still managed to survive quite adequately for 3 weeks - despite her disability.

Tagging cats is a good idea - but they tend to wriggle free from their collars, and besides - a proper cat collar should snap free if it catches on something.

Sometimes, cats decide to take lodgings with other people - and there's little you can do about this. If you can get an article in your local paper that may help quite a bit. It certainly did in Molly's case.

(EDIT: Ah... I see Seb was found... and is recovering...)


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

I hope you will get to see Seb today , sending positive vibes and hugs to you both xxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Big Boxing Day hugs to Seb today - fingers crossed for a positive update later hun xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you all again xxx

I'm waiting on a call from the vet, they do their morning rounds at 9am, they called at 10:30 yesterday so should expect a call soon. I'm hoping and praying he's doing better than yesterday and hopefully I'll be allowed to see my little ginger man today.



tagmakers said:


> Cats are more resilient and resourceful than dogs. Most can hunt or forage for food, and this raises their chances of survival when they go AWOL. Two years ago, a story appeared in our local newspaper featuring a 3-legged cat (one hind leg had to be amputated after a nasty accident) that had gone missing in our neighbourhood. The owner - an elderly lady - had her family post notices on lamp posts, etc. Three weeks after reading the story, I was cleaning behind our shed. Our property borders a large nature area to the south, and a small woodland to the north, and there are lots of small wild animals around. I heard some scuffling sounds, and there in the undergrowth was the 3-legged cat - and she was eating a small rodent.
> 
> I had found Molly - the lost 3-legged cat! She was in good condition and allowed me to pick her up. I called the 0800 number (SEE ATTACHED IMAGE) and within an hour, Molly was back with her owner. I did not want or need the reward offered by the owner, but instead engraved a new pet ID tag for Molly free of charge. In her wanderings, her collar had become detatched (which is ironically a good safety feature).
> 
> ...


I'm so glad Molly was found safe and sound


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Morning Sarah. I do hope that Seb had a more comfortable night and that you will be able to visit however I know that these referral practices are not keen on it. 
Topping up the healing vibes and hoping that, at the very least, Seb will be able to come home tomorrow xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Hope the news is better this morning,topping up the healing vibes and sending them to Seb.Paws crossed he is home soon with you all xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Fingers crossed for him today hun and there's some improvement. He was doing so well before the op and had feeling in his legs that I'm sure once the swelling goes down he will start to recover and gain his feeling back and go to the loo again too.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Everything crossed here for good news xxxxx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Praying that news will be better today. I suspect that the surgery may well have caused more inflammation around the nerves which will subside in time.

Sending ((( hugs ))) to you, and more positive vibes for the gorgeous Seb.

xxxx


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Topping up with oodles of healing vibes for Seb , hoping you can see him for a cuddle today and as everyone hopes the swelling is operation bruising and will go down and then go right away, big hugs Sarah xxxxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Sorry for the late update. 

The vet called, he said he's a lot happier and pleased with Seb  he's brighter today too  he's used his tray to have a wee moving around more  but thinks the nerve damage in his right leg will take time, might have a few problems with his legs for a couple of months. He ate a little bit being hand fed. He doesn't think he'll be home before Tuesday.

I asked about visiting and he said because of the holidays they are short on staff and they don't really want to stress Seb out when I leave, if they feel he's getting stressed and unhappy they will call me and they will make an exception. I got off the phone and about 2 mins later the vet called back, my heart hit my mouth! He called to say they've given him some tuna and he's eating on his own and with enthusiasm   that made me feel a lot better  Sounds like he's got them wrapped around his paw already


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

You go Seb! 
I'm sure that the vet is being cautious (I hope) and that Seb will heal purfectly! It might just take a bit longer than was hoped for. 
You never know, if he keeps up the good progress he may be allowed home a day early.... everything crossed for a speedy recovery xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Oh fantastic news Sarah ,our Seb sounds as though he is on the mend at last















Gosh I bet that 2nd call was scarey but was good news after all.
Dodgy legs for a couple of months you can live with ,I'm sure once he is home he will be back to his old self in no time xx


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Great news  Keep working your charm Seb x


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Awww thank you for the update Sarah, bless Seb eating his tuna! That's super! Sounds like he's really making progress and Tuesday can't come soon enough for you I bet! xxx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

So pleased that Seb is feeling better today should be home to see the New Year in with you and open his SS presents x


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Good boy Seb , glad to hear you have your appetite back , not long now until you'll be home xxx


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Brilliant news!!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

It's brilliant he's hungry again . We know he has good healing flesh ,he needs to fuel it .


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Marvellous news that he's getting his appetite back, he must be feeling better in himself today & great news about the wee too, keep up the good work Seb :Cat xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

He must be feeling a lot bettter to be eating on his own, that's wonderful. And he's been to the loo - brilliant too. 
I bet he will pick up day by day now and especially once he's home again. Keep it up Seb xxxx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Excellent news! So pleased Seb is perking up! He must know he needs to get better quickly so he can come home and open all his presents


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Well done Seb, that's fabulous. Your Mum feels a lot better now. Keep it up.


----------



## Bette (May 14, 2011)

So glad you've had this positive news today. It's such a roller coaster, you must feel exhausted! Eating " with enthusiasm" is such a huge step forward and a massive way of Seb showing us he's feeling brighter. Great news. X


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Brilliant news that Seb is eating and is making progress 

Please try not to worry about any nerve damage. I was described as having " horrendous damage" after my riding accident but the nerves have all healed and I now have full use of my arm.

Tuesday may seem like an age away now but it will soon come.

Topping up the healing vibes for your gorgeous ginger man and sending more ((( hugs ))) for you.

xxxx


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Healing vibes for your little ginger boy from my little ginger boy-Ollie and BIG HUGS for you x Maureen


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi @sarahecp sorry I missed your update yesterday, I was out most of the day. Just catching up now - so pleased to hear that Seb is doing well and eating/using the tray. Hopefully he will be home with you very soon for convalescence and cuddles x


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm so thrilled that our Seb is getting his appetite back. The more fuel for healing the better. I hope today's news is as good


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

So pleased to hear that Seb is making progress, that's such good news that his appetite had improved! 
Hopefully he'll be home with you very soon xxxx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Come on Seb. X


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Just dropped in to see if there is anymore news ,paws crossed Seb is still on track for being home soon.xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Fingers crossed more good news from the vet today, I think Seb will come on in leaps and bounds now he has found his appetite. Topping up the PF vibes xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Topping up vibes as well and hoping our little man will be home with you very very soon !


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Just topping up the positive vibes and hoping for more good news.

xx


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

Glad to hear that he's doing well and feeling better! xxx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Sending some healing and positive vibes to lovely Seb and hugs to you Sarah xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks again everyone  xxx

I've been trying to get on here for a few hours now to update, PF has been a total mare!  

Vet called, Seb is even more brighter and happier  and vet is even more pleased with him  they gave him some Sheba yesterday and he turned his nose up, I expect he was wanting tuna again  they gave him a bowl of dry and he polished it off  same again this morning  told them I don't feed dry but I don't care as long as he's eating. 

He was a bit reluctant to use the litter tray, so they changed the litter to something similar to Catsan, as soon as they did he was out of his box, done a big wee and back in his box again  I couldn't help but laugh, that's the fussy Seb we all know and love   

If things are still going as well he's on for coming home on Tuesday   I'm wishing my life away and Tuesday can't come quick enough, can't wait to have my little ginger man home where he belongs


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Aaaw, that's fantastic Sarah. Roll on Tuesday. Can't keep a good ginger down


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

That's such great news, he sounds better & better each day . Tuesday will be here before you know it xx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Brill news, bless the fussy Ginger Man 
Bet the others are missing him!


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

aww that is great news


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

That made me chuckle about the food and litter!!! Bless him! Not long to wait til Tuesday!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Brilliant news Sarah, good boy Seb keep it up sweetheart x


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Great news Sarah!  It will be wonderful to have the dear fellow home with you again!


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Best thing I have heard all day!!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Yayyy way to go Ginger man














,delighted to read that Seb is doing so well.
I too haven't been able to get on to PF,been going a bit nuts waiting to hear the "update" xx


----------



## Cookies mum (Dec 10, 2014)

More get better vibes from the Cookie clan


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

So pleased to hear that Seb is getting better every day. Wishing him well - it's not long now until Tuesday xxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Great news Sarah xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

That's fantastic news Sarah. It won't be long now till Tuesday. He sounds like he's doing really well. Topping up on those positive and healing vibes.

Viv xx


----------



## Kittynanna (Feb 15, 2015)

Wonderful news, been thinking of him....little trouper he is, bless him.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

I gave up with the forums earlier, trying to log in with no joy!

Fantastic news Sarah  Sounds like Seb is well on the road to recovery. Roll on Tuesday so you can have your little man home xx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Ooo roll on Tuesday  that's it Seb make them work for their thousands and thousands lol


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Yay well done Seb , so pleased to hear your progressvand lol you make em give you litter you like little man , roll on Tuesday and heaos more hugs and healing vibes xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone  xxx

Seb is a proper slave driver and will make them work hard  I can picture him now, he'll give them that look, the one that makes my heart melt and the little kitten meow that says, please don't leave me, yeah! rub it here and scratch it there  he will be showing his tummy for lots of rubs  

Frank and Ro will be pleased to see Seb too


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

sarahecp said:


> Thanks everyone  xxx
> 
> Seb is a proper slave driver and will make them work hard  I can picture him now, he'll give them that look, the one that makes my heart melt and the little kitten meow that says, please don't leave me, yeah! rub it here and scratch it there  he will be showing his tummy for lots of rubs
> 
> Frank and Ro will be pleased to see Seb too


*That'z it Cuz you getz the green slavez wrapped round ze paw.Now you iz feelin' betterz there iz fun to be hadz   x*


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

So pleased to know that he is coming home soon. Well done!!


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

That's made my day. 

I was so frustrated when I couldn't get on earlier. I was thinking " but I *need *to check how Seb is ".


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

So pleased to hear that Seb is doing well


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Soooo glad that Seb is improving and brighter! Such good news  xxx


----------



## hiwatt (Jan 3, 2014)

Excellent news that Seb is doing well and continuing to make progress.Hope he can come home soon.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

sarahecp said:


> Thank you all   and thanks again to those who have had cats with injuries that have made full recoveries and have gone on to do well  it has given me lots of reassurance and made me feel more positive about things. Seb's a fighter and I believe he will get through this and make a good and full recovery.
> 
> He's had his pain meds and eaten some fish, a lot more than yesterday  he's trying to move around more and even tried to sit up and eat  but decided lying down was more comfortable. No wee's as yet this morning.
> 
> Eww Noel Fitzpatrick! Not my cup of tea! Lol


I used to think Noel Fitzpatrick was lovely. In the current series he comes across as an arrogant pr**k that has used too much Grecian 2000


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Glad to hear Seb's operation went smoothly and he is making a good recovery. 

Two more sleeps then your Ginger man will be home. Make sure you get some rest beforehand.

Sending healing vibes and hugs your way.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Can't wait till our ginger man is home and has you catering to his every whim!!!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm so pleased to hear that Seb is doing so well.. Counting the hours now! :Happy


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm sorry I haven't been on here too much lately but I am so happy Seb is doing so well. He sounds like he's being very well cared for and the vets and nurses have kept a very close eye on him

The nerve damage will heal with time and under your care. I'm glad there's no long term consequences. 

I can't wait to see pics of him at home again.


----------



## Peridot30 (Apr 24, 2015)

Fantastic news! By the sound of it he has them jumping to his every demand. Lol


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Sarah, really relieved to hear he's on the mend! Sending big hugs to you all.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Awwww. Nice work Seb. I can just see him thinking: 'Right, I'm gonna hold out know until I get chicken.. And dreamies ... And a frog!!!'


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Topping up lots more positive and healing vibes for the gorgeous Seb. Not long now before he's home with you. 

Viv xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Another day closer to getting my little ginger man home   and hoping for even more positive and good news this morning. 

We're off to visit friends for a couple of hours later this morning, hopefully that should make the day go a bit quicker.

I will update when I have some news


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Looking forward to updates later. Have a lovely day with your friends xx


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> Another day closer to getting my little ginger man home   and hoping for even more positive and good news this morning.
> 
> We're off to visit friends for a couple of hours later this morning, hopefully that should make the day go a bit quicker.
> 
> I will update when I have some news


Fingers and paws crossed Hun. I think we have all taken the wee ginger man to our hearts. Give him a smooch from Aunty M xxxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

We can't wait for him to get back home with you Sarah, roll on tomorrow.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I can't wait to see him home. It all feels a bit unreal when it's going on. Wishing those hours away for you. 

Blue was a bit of a madam with Ivan as he smelt and looked so different. I just hung around and I was soon more concerned that she would maul him with one of her death grips. A bit of eating together soon bonds them back on x


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I can't wait for you to get him back, looking forward to hearing Seb's update later.  

Viv xx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Fingers and paws crossed, one more sleep!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks again all  xxx

Vet just called, he's really happy with how well Seb is doing   the plan is still for him to come home tomorrow, I need to call them after 10 tomorrow morning for confirmation. 

Roll on this time tomorrow


----------



## Peridot30 (Apr 24, 2015)

Excellent news! X


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Yay ring out those bells our ginger ninja is coming home xxxx fantastic


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Seb's coming home at last,I think we need a PF "Welcome Home Party"
So pleased for you Sarah its been a long road xx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Brilliant news! 

Yay @buffie Definitely a party, all round to Seb's tomorrow night .


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

buffie said:


> Seb's coming home at last,I think we need a PF "Welcome Home Party"
> So pleased for you Sarah its been a long road xx


Parteeezzz tomoz cant wait !


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Sarah that's amazing news, not long now Seb until your back home with your devoted slave


----------



## Cookies mum (Dec 10, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> Thanks again all  xxx
> 
> Vet just called, he's really happy with how well Seb is doing   the plan is still for him to come home tomorrow, I need to call them after 10 tomorrow morning for confirmation.
> 
> Roll on this time tomorrow


Will you phone them from just outside the Vets practise? I know I would


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm so excited for you it sounds like he's making super progress. Looking forward to seeing him back home with his brothers and going form strength to strength.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Cookies mum said:


> Will you phone them from just outside the Vets practise? I know I would


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh wonderful! I'm so happy Seb is doing so well and can come home tomorrow! Big celebration for Seb! Yay!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

So excited to hear our ginger man is due home tomorrow x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Cookies mum said:


> Will you phone them from just outside the Vets practise? I know I would


That is my plan :Smuggrin :Smuggrin


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Really can't wait to post the words "Welcome Home Seb" tomorrow!!!


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> Really can't wait to post the words "Welcome Home Seb" tomorrow!!!


Me too!!!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

slartibartfast said:


> Me too!!!


You are all first after *...........Me ,oops should read Us *


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Absolutely chuffed for you Hun xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I am really pleased Seb is doing so well bless him. Looking forward to welcoming him home tomorrow  and hopefully see lots of pictures of him. 

Viv xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Morning everyone  

Thanks again for all your messages  xxxx

The vet just called and said Seb can come home today    WoooooHooooo!   

I can pick him up at 11 this morning     I can't wait to see my little ginger man and get him home where he belongs. I feels like forever since I last saw him. 

I'll be leaving about 9:30 just in case the traffic isn't on my side.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Omg!omg!







exciting times


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Best present everrr!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh brilliant, such good news! Go Seb!!

Just got in to work and saw your email pop up. Absolutely thrilled for you xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow I'm so happy for you.  Give him a gentle hug from me. 

Viv xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hooray, home time day!! I can't wait to see him back home where he belongs xxx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Truly wonderful news Sarah. Can't wait to see piccies of your little gingerman back home where he belongs. xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Not sure if I've caught you before you leave but wishing you a safe and speedy journey there and back with your precious cargo.Cant wait to see pics of the gorgeous ginger man where he should be xx


----------



## Summ3rain (Jun 5, 2014)

So pleased to hear the great news! Have a safe journey x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Safe journey Sarah - you should be on your way by now! And I look forward to the welcome home Seb thread later xxxx hugs and purrs


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm sooooo happy Seb is coming home! 

See you soon gorgeous ginger xxx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Yay yay yay! Seb is coming home!!!  Xxx


----------



## Cookies mum (Dec 10, 2014)

Happy happy times....we need pictures! Really really need pictures


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Just caught up on all this wonderful news so pleased for you and so pleased little Seb is doing well looking forward to seeing pic updates when hes home hes so beautiful and by the sounds of it a propper little fighter bless his little heart xxx


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

That's great news. Yay


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Fabulous news, I can't wait to see pics of the gorgeous ginger man back home.:Kiss :Kiss :Kiss


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Going to be AWOL for a few hours so just want to get this in now

*Welcome Home Seb  xx*


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Woooooooo hooooooo!!!!


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

buffie said:


> *Welcome Home Seb  xx*


Oh @buffie, you just made my heart beat a little faster then. I thought that I'd missed his arrival, never mind, shouldn't be long now . Way hey!

Welcome Home Seb , I wish that I knew how to put a banner out in anticipation of " His " arrival.

xx


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Finally able to get on!

You are looking as handsome as ever on FB Seb  Welcome home xx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Glad your Baby is home with you. He will heal better at home. Beautiful Boy.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

My god the server is slow!!! I've been trying for hours to see if Sebs home yet!!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Suspect Sarah hasn't been able to get on like the rest of us but I can see from Facebook that our boy is home and looking wonderful!!

Welcome home Seb!!!!! 

Sure Sarah will be along soon with the pics now the forum seems to be back up and running


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Seb is looking good,just seen his gorgeous face on FB 
Why the hell did PF have to go off when it did


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Been trying all day to get on too. Glad Seb is home, look forward to more news.


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

Welcome home Seb! Sarah, it must be lovely to have him back where he belongs! xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

My little ginger man is home    

I'm soooooo happy and relieved    

I will update you in a bit, just wanted to let you know we're home    (before PF goes down again!!)

Here's a couple of pics of my beautiful brave little soldier :Kiss:Kiss


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Looking handsome in his striking 'lion cut' :Cat Lovely to see him home xxx


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Welcome home!!!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

@sarahecp oh bless him beautiful Seb. I am so so pleased I could cry that he is home with you and his brothers where he belongs. He looks so happy to be home! Lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

That's a good-size shave! Has he any metalwork in there? He looks very happy and relaxed.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Seb you are still a very handsome chap even with a pretty shoddy hair cut ,lovely to see you back home looking happy and relaxed xx


----------



## Kittynanna (Feb 15, 2015)

So happy he is back home where he belongs.......he can now recuperate and relax in his own environment.

He looks really well, poor wee soul x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Yo Cuz Iz hoping you haz sacked ze barber







,Sheesh he waznt no Vidalz Sassoonz waz he 
Hope you iz feelinz a lot betterz ​


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh bless him and his little naked bum! He's looking really good xxx


----------



## hiwatt (Jan 3, 2014)

Welcome home Little man!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Been trying all afternoon to post grrrr!! Welcome home beautiful boy. Never mind about the dodgy hair do - it will grow back 
Sending hugs from me and the boys xx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Aww I'm so happy to see seb settled in back at home.
I've been trying to get on to pf's all day and finally I can.
He looks great, I like his new hair cut


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Aww, so pleased to see that Seb is home


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Only just got in , :Banghead trust PF when you need it.

I'm so pleased to see Seb home and looking so bright. He looks fabulous even if he did leave his trousers behind.


----------



## Cookies mum (Dec 10, 2014)

Welcome home Seb, looks like you need some leg/tail warms making! I would ask for my money back from the hair dresser


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

What a happy smile he has! 

Loving the lion tail but I bet he has a cold botty xx


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Lovely to see him back where he belongs, home with his mum and family. I'm sure you must be so relieved Sarah. Big hugs to you all x


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Actually has made me cry and I never hardly ever cry!

Oh and Riley says....

Yo bro..you win on baldyz frunt....gud to see you home dude...but dude..cover yourzelf up!! Needz themz nappy pantz..


Really great to see him home and the fist photo he looks so regal..xx


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Who is up for a welcome home new year party for Seb on Thursday!!??


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Finally :Banghead welcome home Seb , songz springz to mind .ohhhhh the wind blows high , the wind blowz low, Sebby where's your trewsers  so pleased to see you home handsome boy (what a day for the forum to fall over !!!!! All your anxious aunties have been v anglo saxon I know I have !!!) Christmas begins @sarahecp hope Ro & Frankie arexas pleased to see their bro as we all are xxxxxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you everyone  xxxx

Seb seems really happy and fine in himself, he's had a sleep and is quite bright. He's eaten a little bit and drank some water. Oh and had some thrive treats  

He's managing to move around the cage quite well, wobbly and unsteady but I'm sure he'll get there with time and plenty of cage rest. 

He has got some nerve damage to his right leg that the vet said will take several months to heal. The vet showed me the X-rays and explained the procedure to me. The pelvis has been pulled back and screwed into place. 

6 weeks cage rest, he's allowed to come out only for cuddles  Then introduce him slowly to one room at a time. 

He's got AB's to finish off for the next 3 days and Metcam for another 11 days. He will need his stitches out in 10 days time, we'll go to our own vets for that. He will need an X-ray in 6 weeks to see how he is healing. I need to update the referral vet at the end of next week. 

I've been sitting with him giving him lots of fuss, he's relaxed and content  

I'm just sooooo happy to have him home    


I'd like to thank you all for all the wonderful support you've given me through this difficult time, you are all truly amazing  I wouldn't have known what to have done without all my friends here on PF, you are a special bunch  And thank you for all your well wishes for Seb. xx xx xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

A couple more pics  

Standing to have a little walk  









He's just had a bite to eat, his meds and now having a snooze


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Welcome home Seb and happy Christmas to you and your mum! 
Enjoy your cuddles from your family and the virtual ones from all your PF aunties :Happy

I think you still look gorgeous even without your trousers xxx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh Seb I'm so glad you're home and eating! @sarahecp you must be so relieved and will be able to relax properly. If Sebs little legs get chilly maybe you could ask HB to borrow Gracie's leg warmers?  I am sure Seb will go from strength to strength now he's home. Xxx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I've been trying all day to get in here :Banghead. I'm so thrilled to see the gorgeous man back home, he sounds just as pleased. He's still a hunk even with a baldy bum :Shamefullyembarrased xx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Party.
Party....!!!!
He is home! Needs some granny pants to keep his bum warm...but as lovely as ever!

You are true hero for finding him in time!!!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

He looks lovely despite his bare bits. Is his leg working better yet?

Sorry, just read your comments above, you've answered my question.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Just came back for another look at the pics of the gorgeous ginger man that is our Seb.Still cant believe how well he looks after the scare he has given us recently,onwards and upwards Seb x


----------



## Bette (May 14, 2011)

Amazing and wonderful to see him looking so good after all he's been through. What a lovely day for you, getting him back at last. Sending lots of fuss and cuddles Seb's way. ( Although I'm sure he's not short of either!)X


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

He's looking fab Sarah considering he had major surgery 4 days ago. Bet he's thrilled to be home. With any luck, the next 6 weeks of cage rest will zoom by. Hope he's got a Christmas jumper from his SS to keep his bum warm!


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Welcome home Seb I'm living your new hair do.


----------



## ab1g41l (Jul 26, 2015)

He's such a little soldier. Go Seb!
So glad you have your strong boy home now and he's looking so well! He doesn't have that 'sorrowful' look. Sending vibes for a fast and painless healing process.
:Kiss


----------



## Peridot30 (Apr 24, 2015)

Just manage to get on to see how Seb is, so glad to see him home and the photos of him are fab, he looks so relaxed and content. Give him an extra special hug from Daisy and I X X


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm so glad to see Seb home and doing so well. I'm not too sure how happy he's going to be knowing you are posting nude photos of him on the Internet. Can a guy not have any privacy?


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Darling Seb, you're looking wonderful miladdo  .....not to mention giving a whole new meaning to the phrase all fur coat and no knickers!!!!!:Hilarious


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Oh Seb, you gorgeous, amazing boy! I am soooooo pleased he is home and doing well and eating. He looks amazing even with his bald bits hehe xxx


----------



## MissPink (Mar 6, 2015)

Welcome home Seb, gorgeous boy xx


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

so glad seb is home little love , just shown this thread to hubby and he said he is a brave lad


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Awwwww delighted Seb is home - speedy recovery wee man


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Morning all 

Seb had a settled and comfortable night, he's had breakfast, a wee and a poo   had a good clean and even got his back leg up behind his ears 

I think he's doing very well considering what he's been through  and he is looking really well too  I can't thank Davies enough, they have taken such great care of him  

He's now having a little sleep


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Fabulous, well done Seb. Onward and upward dear boy.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Awww bless him! It sounds like he's doing remarkably well! I'm just so happy!


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

So so glad Seb is back with you and doing so well. Here's wishing for a quick recovery


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Morning Sarah thanks for the update,so pleased to read that Seb is continuing to do well.
He is a credit to you,your care and determination to get your ginger man back to full fitness has worked wonders,with a bit of help from Davies too  x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

JaimeandBree said:


> Darling Seb, you're looking wonderful miladdo  .....*not to mention giving a whole new meaning to the phrase all fur coat and no knickers!!!!!*:Hilarious


Now this is when I miss the "rep" button


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi Sarah. I am so pleased that Seb is doing so well. For him to get his leg up like that, he sounds like he feeling much better bless him . He will be running around in no time. 

Viv xx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

buffie said:


> Now this is when I miss the "rep" button


I agree @buffie. @JaimeandBree had me ROFL.

It's great to hear that Seb has had a good night and is working on making a recovery in double quick time. It's lucky that he has the most attentive of slaves in @sarahecp.  :Nurse


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> Darling Seb, you're looking wonderful miladdo  .....not to mention giving a whole new meaning to the phrase all fur coat and no knickers!!!!!:Hilarious


Sums it up perfectly lol

We couldn't have any better news. Well done your wee ginger man xxxxx

Love Auntie &Uncle M xxxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So pleased to see him home and settled and to think that he is standing, walking and lifting his leg - well he is our little PF Christmas Miracle xxxx


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

Glad to hear he is doing well this morning  xxx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

So glad to see Seb on the road to recovery


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Wonderful updates on the gorgeous Seb


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

So glad to hear that Seb is doing well!  xx


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Lovely update. Davies are a great referral vets he really has had the best care and now he has his own nurse on call 24/7 no wonder he is going from strength to strength!

But.....a little word to all your boys....that's enough now else your mum will not only turn grey but pull her hair out..

I really hope for all your boys a vet free 2016 amd beyond xx


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

So pleased he had a good night, is eating well and my goodess foot up by his ear ....... way to go Seb xxxxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Do you think it's time to start a Seb's home thread?????


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Only just caught up with this, I've had no internet since yesterday. His progress already sounds amazing especially with lifting that leg in the air :Smuggrin xx


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

So nice to see Seb home he looks so well considering what hes been through


----------



## Sasha's Dad (Sep 17, 2015)

Seb.. don't go chewing on that drumstick... its your leg 
Glad to hear you're back home with your human slaves and hopefully your fur will grow back soon, I've still got a huge bald patch from my spaying op and I feel so naked.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Do you think it's time to start a Seb's home thread?????


I like that idea! Much more positive than the start of this one!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Been having lots of trouble getting on here again today  it's driving me nuts!!



huckybuck said:


> Do you think it's time to start a Seb's home thread?????





moggie14 said:


> I like that idea! Much more positive than the start of this one!


I think that's a great idea :Happy My plan was to do a welcome home thread, I got a bit side tracked. I will start one now


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Or we could have a "Seb's trousers" thread


----------

